# Sexy Mugshot Guy



## Deejo

Just caught wind of this, apparently I'm late to the party.

Why Women Still Love Bad Boys (Like the Hot-Mugshot Guy)

Link to the mugshot and comments:
https://www.facebook.com/stocktonpo...5951982834067/626455670783694/?type=1&theater

Over 72,000 likes, over 20,000 comments.

The article links to several other studies. Some of course which have been linked here before, such as;

Why Do Women Fall for Bad Boys? | Psychology Today

Women Like Cads for Sex, Dads for Mating

The study referenced was posted here before as well, panel of 8 PhD's ... all women.

Not really throwing this up for debate. Because there really isn't one.

I just kind of chuckled at the concept of, "just be yourself and have a good sense of humor ..."

Oh and if you're just looking to get laid, apparently doe eyes and a rap sheet can help too.


----------



## manticore

why do yu want to turn me in to a mysogenist?


----------



## John Lee

"In the passages, the dads were described as domestic, happy, peaceable, bookish, moral, gentle, compassionate, frank, and shy. The cads came off as daring, arrogant, moody, passionate, rebellious, strong, humorous, vulgar, shrewd, and slanderous."

This seems a little slanted. Yeah obviously if you make one group completely unsexy and the other group completely sexy, women are going to want to have sex with the sexy group.


----------



## Forest

If some chick wants a guy like that, keep her away from me. Obviously not enough brains to hold a conversation.


----------



## ScrambledEggs

I will have my e-book out on Amazon next week. 

_"Connecting to your Dark Triad for success in sex and life"_

Taking pre-orders now.


----------



## treyvion

ScrambledEggs said:


> I will have my e-book out on Amazon next week.
> 
> _"Connecting to your Dark Triad for success in sex and life"_
> 
> Taking pre-orders now.


Many men can connect to their dark triad without robbing or killing folks. Simply being an unabashed man and slaying the ladies will raise your dark triad points.


----------



## that_girl

Ew. He reminds me of a serpent.


----------



## bandit.45

that_girl said:


> Ew. He reminds me of a serpent.


The serpent is a phallic symbol. We're you having a Freudian moment?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## silentghost

I don't know which ladies would go for something like that. 
I"m certainly not one of them.

Sorry....I don't find the guy attractive and his record would keep me miles away from him.


----------



## TiggyBlue

I seriously don't get it :scratchhead:, when Meagan Simmons mugshot went there viral was no article's on how men want dangerous driver to be the mother of their children.

He would (and apparently has) been considered physically attractive by many, I'm sure if he was a wholesome bag boy he would have remarks about him being hot (maybe that's just me  ). 
There's a reason he's mugshot went viral and many other 'bad boys' mugshots haven't.


----------



## ReformedHubby

To me this really isn't about him being a bad boy. There is normal everyday good looking, then there is ridiculously good looking. Very few folks are on the ridiculous side of things. If you're a man that's ridiculously good looking you can be as beta as you want to be, it doesn't mater. Women will still throw themselves at you. I had a buddy in college that was this way. 

He had very little personality, and truthfully didn't even seem all that interested in getting laid. Yet there were two occasions where a complete stranger came up to him and screwed his brains out without even saying a word to him. Once in a nightclub bathroom (she was married btw, her husband was at the club too). The other time in a dark alley outside of a club. Being ridiculously good looking comes with privilege for both genders.


----------



## Trickster

On the Disney kids show Jessie, Zuri ( the young girl) has a nerdy guy friend . The little boy gets a new nanny... ( a guy), who trains the boy to be the alpha bad boy... Suddenly, Zuri, is gushing all over him....he was the "bad boy". She woke up after a while and she wanted the old him back... It was kinda cute... Some girls want that " bad boy" image, even though they would never admit to it...


----------



## Wolf1974

silentghost said:


> I don't know which ladies would go for something like that.
> I"m certainly not one of them.
> 
> Sorry....I don't find the guy attractive and his record would keep me miles away from him.


Exactly how I feel. Some women will go for this. Cool by me those women wouldn't be my type anyway so all good.


----------



## always_alone

Women don't like "bad boys"; they like super handsome dudes that promise some excitement, both in and out of the bedroom.

This whole "women love bad boys" thing is much ado about nothing, no different than a guy wanting to bang a Playboy bunny, but not wanting to bring her home to Mommy. 

Why don't they go on and on about how men love Dark Triad personality women? It would be just as true.


----------



## always_alone

Trickster said:


> Some girls want that " bad boy" image, even though they would never admit to it...


Because a Disney show says so?

Ummmmmmmmm


----------



## Deejo

*Re: Re: Sexy Mugshot Guy*



TiggyBlue said:


> I seriously don't get it :scratchhead:, when Meagan Simmons mugshot went there viral was no article's on how men want dangerous driver to be the mother of their children.
> 
> He would (and apparently has) been considered physically attractive by many, I'm sure if he was a wholesome bag boy he would have remarks about him being hot (maybe that's just me  ).
> There's a reason he's mugshot went viral and many other 'bad boys' mugshots haven't.


Well, which is exactly the point. Women generally aren't going to want this guy to father children with, but they might just want him for a roll in the hay.

The point to me isn't that women want convicts. The point is that for all of our talk about sexual equality and the concept of agency, some women AREN'T comfortable with the notion that others aren't looking for a LTR or a good provider, they are looking for a fun and exciting roll in the hay.

Which I recognize quite clearly and have no issue with. Particularly with the acknowledgement that I happen to be one of those guys. Not a convict ... yet, but given my lifestyle I'm far more Mr. Fling than Mr. Long Term Thing. 

Oh and, link please for the female mugshot hottie.


----------



## Deejo

Well ... he is striking looking. Dude's picture could just as easily be on a wall in Abercrombie and Fitch. Take away the tats and the record, and based on nothing but that headshot, I'm sure many more than 72 thousand women would 'like' him.

And I'm not nearly trying to say that all women like bad boys, but to simply write off the phenomenon seems a bit disingenuous. There is a reason the stereotype exists. Reason enough that women chose to study it.
I dunno ... is it wrong for women to think or say, "Hell yes, I'd like to take that ride ..." based on seeing a photo?

After all, men do it all of the time.


----------



## Thundarr

always_alone said:


> Women don't like "bad boys"; they like super handsome dudes that promise some excitement, both in and out of the bedroom.
> 
> This whole "women love bad boys" thing is much ado about nothing, no different than a guy wanting to bang a Playboy bunny, but not wanting to bring her home to Mommy.
> 
> Why don't they go on and on about how men love Dark Triad personality women? It would be just as true.


Dark Triad personality women :smthumbup:.

super handsome is one quality but not always the hook. I think the biggest hook is that being self centered looks a whole lot being confident for a little while. And by the time it's obvious; well then the "I'll change her/him" mode has already kicked in. When things are bad they're awful and when they're good they're great. It's a pendulum swing people get addicted to that drama (makeup sex). This is not gender specific in my opinion. It's just human nature.


----------



## Oldfaithful

He's good looking because ambiguously multi racial people are in right now. He looks like he's part African and part Caucasian and part something else. The bright blue eyes with the dark skin are very unusual. Who knows, he might have colored contacts in. But there is something primal I think about people who look very mixed race. For one thing they might have a lower incidence of passing on recessive genes, right? Because their genes are apparently so diverse.
Add in the chin and cheek bones and you have a ridiculously good looking person. 
Plus women of many races can see parts of their own race in him. They can bring him home to parents and still be a little rebellious because he isn't fully their race. 
Why do women want someone who is in jail? That part I don't understand. Maybe it's all women who were in jail too.


----------



## Deejo

I have a love/hate relationship with internet culture ...

Sexy mugshots: What if Jeremy Meeks and Meagan Simmons had a baby? | The Province

Ok, so I saw Meagan Simmons as well. She looks more soccer mom than dark triad to me, attractive though not my thing.


----------



## manticore

always_alone said:


> Because a Disney show says so?
> 
> Ummmmmmmmm


No, because normally these programs have a cultural background.


----------



## mablenc

Oldfaithful said:


> He's good looking because ambiguously multi racial people are in right now. He looks like he's part African and part Caucasian and part something else. The bright blue eyes with the dark skin are very unusual. Who knows, he might have colored contacts in. But there is something primal I think about people who look very mixed race. For one thing they might have a lower incidence of passing on recessive genes, right? Because their genes are apparently so diverse.
> Add in the chin and cheek bones and you have a ridiculously good looking person.
> Plus women of many races can see parts of their own race in him. They can bring him home to parents and still be a little rebellious because he isn't fully their race.
> Why do women want someone who is in jail? That part I don't understand. Maybe it's all women who were in jail too.


I agree with your post. 

I personally think it's hilarious to read all the comments they posted to his mug shot. I'm sure his criminal record would scare more than half of the women that posted comments.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl

Oldfaithful said:


> He's good looking because ambiguously multi racial people are in right now. He looks like he's part African and part Caucasian and part something else. The bright blue eyes with the dark skin are very unusual. Who knows, he might have colored contacts in. But there is something primal I think about people who look very mixed race. For one thing they might have a lower incidence of passing on recessive genes, right? Because their genes are apparently so diverse.
> Add in the chin and cheek bones and you have a ridiculously good looking person.
> Plus women of many races can see parts of their own race in him. They can bring him home to parents and still be a little rebellious because he isn't fully their race.
> 
> *Why do women want someone who is in jail? *That part I don't understand. Maybe it's all women who were in jail too.


Not all women want men who are in jail. The vast majority of women do not what that kind of guy. 

The women who are attracted specifically to convicts are messed up in the head. They either romanticize violence or they have a sick need to take care of a broken man.


----------



## EleGirl

Deejo said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with internet culture ...
> 
> Sexy mugshots: What if Jeremy Meeks and Meagan Simmons had a baby? | The Province
> 
> Ok, so I saw Meagan Simmons as well. She looks more soccer mom than dark triad to me, attractive though not my thing.


Some people have way too much time on their hands.


----------



## EleGirl

here you go.....

more pictures of Jeremy and his even better looking brother. You have to go through the photo album to see his brother.

Then for those asking for sexy mugshots of women .. this page has those too.

Hot Mug Shot Guy's Mom Comes to His Defense -- He's No Gangster! | TMZ.com


----------



## EleGirl

Don't ya love the internet. We can peek into most people's lives with a good internet search.

This is why there are few pictures of me online... and none of the 2 that are can be traced back to me in real life.


----------



## Omego

He is ridiculously good looking. Perfect bone structure, lovely eyes, perfect mouth and I suppose he's also extremely photogenic.


----------



## Trickster

EleGirl said:


> Don't ya love the internet. We can peek into most people's lives with a good internet search.
> 
> This is why there are few pictures of me online... and none of the 2 that are can be traced back to me in real life.


Type in my name and my business website pops up as well as an article I wrote for a local publication...My pic pops up because I attend many community functions... Other people post pics of me on fb.

I canceled my fb account and I don't do LinkedIn....can't find me there...

My life isn't all that private... I learned to never be holding a glass of wine when there is a camera around at these functions.


----------



## always_alone

Deejo said:


> I dunno ... is it wrong for women to think or say, "Hell yes, I'd like to take that ride ..." based on seeing a photo?
> 
> After all, men do it all of the time.


Like I said before: Women chasing hot dude because he's hot is no different than men chasing hot chick because she's hot.

Yet so many want to make this big "phenomenon" out of it. Ludicrous. Let's study why men go after "dark triad" women instead. Makes as much sense.


----------



## Caribbean Man

always_alone said:


> Like I said before: Women chasing hot dude because he's hot is no different than men chasing hot chick because she's hot.
> 
> Yet so many want to make this big "phenomenon" out of it. Ludicrous. Let's study why men go after "dark triad" women instead. Makes as much sense.


Well why not why not start a " Why men go after Dark Triad Women" thread in the ladies section?

I think Dejoo posted his observation because he thought others beside himself might have been interested in discussing it.
Seems to me based on the responses ,that others are interested in discussing it , including myself.

Is there something wrong with guys and a ladies discussing why some women are attracted to " Dark Triad" women in the Men's Clubhouse subforum?


----------



## always_alone

Caribbean Man said:


> I think Dejoo posted his observation because he thought others beside himself might have been interested in discussing it.
> Seems to me based on the responses ,that others are interested in discussing it , including myself.


Actually, he said here was nothing to discuss because there was no controversy, and I'm merely pointing out that there is. That women like bad boys is mostly myth, IMHO.

But y'all don't want me in the clubhouse. Got it. See ya.


----------



## bandit.45

The should post a pic of his anus. I bet he's been passed around like a pack of cigarettes in the joint. Women wouldn't like him then... Or the diseases he's likely carrying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl

bandit.45 said:


> The should post a pic of his anus. I bet he's been passed around like a pack of cigarettes in the joint. Women wouldn't like him then... Or the diseases he's likely carrying.


You know this is not funny. I don't get why it is that so many men are amused that the fact that rape is so common in prison.


----------



## ReformedHubby

EleGirl said:


> You know this is not funny. I don't get why it is that so many men are amused that the fact that rape is so common in prison.


I get what you're saying but I can see the other point of view too. Certainly not saying it is right, but the general viewpoint is that when imprisoned felons get raped it is part of their "punishment". I'm not sure amused is the right word. Unconcerned might be better.

Its not viewed the same as an innocent person getting raped. In fact many of those getting raped are rapists themselves. I guess I'm still evolving. I honestly can only muster sympathy for the innocent.


----------



## mablenc

EleGirl said:


> here you go.....
> 
> more pictures of Jeremy and his even better looking brother. You have to go through the photo album to see his brother.
> 
> Then for those asking for sexy mugshots of women .. this page has those too.
> 
> Hot Mug Shot Guy's Mom Comes to His Defense -- He's No Gangster! | TMZ.com


Yeah he's brother is also very good looking. Less gangster looking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45

EleGirl said:


> You know this is not funny. I don't get why it is that so many men are amused that the fact that rape is so common in prison.


I wasn't trying to be funny.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl

ReformedHubby said:


> I get what you're saying but I can see the other point of view too. Certainly not saying it is right, but the general viewpoint is that when imprisoned felons get raped it is part of their "punishment". I'm not sure amused is the right word. Unconcerned might be better.
> 
> Its not viewed the same as an innocent person getting raped. In fact many of those getting raped are rapists themselves. I guess I'm still evolving. I honestly can only muster sympathy for the innocent.


Most of those getting raped in prison are not rapists.

During my senior year in high school my father worked on the governing board for the prisons in our state. He had just retired from the military and thought that this might be a good thing to do for a career that did not involve dragging his wife and 8 kids around the world. 

Anyway, some of the guys I knew in high school were out partying and happened upon a car that was abandoned in a field. So these kids, 16/17 year olds, took it for a drive around the mesa. The cops showed up. The kids were charged with auto theft. One of the guys took the fall for all of them. He, at 16/17, was sentence to do several years in the pen.

We knew this kid. He was not a bad kid and should have never gone to prison for this. My dad checked in on him on a regular basis. The kid kept telling my dad that the men in prison were harassing him, telling him that were going to rape him. "Your day is coming. My father tried like crazy to get this poor kid moved. The harassment got so bad that it was clear that the kid was falling apart.

Then the treats got to be "tomorrow night". Well ,we got the call that morning. He had hung himself and was dead. This poor kid was begging for help. And my father was the only person who even tried to prevent him from being raped. The kid did what he felt he had to do. The only way to prevent being gang raped was to kill himself.

Not everyone who ends up in prison is a violent criminal. 

Anyone who is thinks that gang rape and rape is justified is just wrong. What happens is that these guys go to prison and get out 10 times worse than they are when they go in. And most do get out. Then we, as a society wonder why they become hardened criminals who prey on society.

Are we really a society that justifies rape? Really?


----------



## Thundarr

ReformedHubby said:


> I get what you're saying but I can see the other point of view too. Certainly not saying it is right, but the general viewpoint is that when imprisoned felons get raped it is part of their "punishment". I'm not sure amused is the right word. Unconcerned might be better.
> 
> Its not viewed the same as an innocent person getting raped. In fact many of those getting raped are rapists themselves. I guess I'm still evolving. I honestly can only muster sympathy for the innocent.


Then add it to the sentence if it's part of the punishment. 5 years plus prison rape. Otherwise it's a crime. Actually a preventable crime which makes is worse than most.


----------



## OhGeesh

It's not "bad boy" the dude is freaking good looking PERIOD!!


----------



## Deejo

FrenchFry said:


> Doesn't seem like much of a derail to me to discuss both genders in this thread.
> 
> What say you Deejo?


I say aye.


----------



## that_girl

I don't think he's good looking at all.

Eesh. No.


----------



## Lyris

He's beautiful. Nothing to do with bad boy crap. Flawless face.


----------



## ReformedHubby

EleGirl said:


> Most of those getting raped in prison are not rapist.
> 
> During my senior year I high school my father worked on the governing board for the prisons in our state. He had just retired from the military and thought that this might be a good thing to do for a career that did not involve dragging his wife and 8 kids around the world.
> 
> Anyway, some of the guys I knew in high school were out partying and happened upon a car that was abandoned in a field. So these kids 16/17 year olds took it for a drive around the mesa. The cops showed up. The kids were charged with auto theft. One of the guys took the fall for all of them. He, at 16/17 was sentence to do several years in the pen.
> 
> We knew this kid. He was not a bad kid and should have never gone to prison for this. My dad checked in on him on a regular basis. The kid kept telling my dad that the men in prison were harassing him, telling him that were going to rape him. "Your day is coming. My father tried like crazy to get this poor kid moved. The harassment got to bad that it was clear that the kid was falling apart.
> 
> Then the treats got to be "tomorrow night". Well we got the call that morning. He had hung himself and was dead. This poor kid was begging for help. And my father was the only person who even tried to prevent him from being raped. The kid did what he felt he had to do. The only way to prevent being gang raped was to kill himself.
> 
> Not everyone who ends up in prison is a violent criminal.
> 
> Anyone who is thinks that gang rape and rape is justified is just wrong. What happens is that these guys go to prison and get out 10 times worse then they are when the go in. And most do get out. Then we, as a society wonder why they become hardened criminals who prey on society.
> 
> Are we really a society that justifies rape? Really?


Your post has certainly given me something to think about. Looking back at my post on this topic it definitely was particularly harsh. Not caring about what happens behind the prison walls is a very short stroll away from justification. Thank you for your thoughts on this topic.


----------



## ReformedHubby

I'm not so sure that the "bad boy" thing is what women are drawn to. I think there are attributes or "currency" that some men have that allows them to get away with more in relationships. In other words people are more willing to put up with their BS. 

For example if a man is "fine", really good in bed, extremely wealthy, or possesses other highly desirable traits. A woman might overlook some of the other negatives. What I'm saying is being a thug by itself isn't going to make women flock to you. You would need something else to go with it.


----------



## WyshIknew

Deejo said:


> Just caught wind of this, apparently I'm late to the party.
> 
> Why Women Still Love Bad Boys (Like the Hot-Mugshot Guy)
> 
> Link to the mugshot and comments:
> https://www.facebook.com/stocktonpo...5951982834067/626455670783694/?type=1&theater
> 
> Over 72,000 likes, over 20,000 comments.
> 
> The article links to several other studies. Some of course which have been linked here before, such as;
> 
> Why Do Women Fall for Bad Boys? | Psychology Today
> 
> Women Like Cads for Sex, Dads for Mating
> 
> The study referenced was posted here before as well, panel of 8 PhD's ... all women.
> 
> Not really throwing this up for debate. Because there really isn't one.
> 
> I just kind of chuckled at the concept of, "just be yourself and have a good sense of humor ..."
> 
> Oh and if you're just looking to get laid, apparently doe eyes and a rap sheet can help too.


I think the problem with this is that very often the questions are formulated to get the answers they expect or want. There is a term for this, just can't remember what it is.

There is a false dichotomy going on.

From what I can see guy A is characterised as a boring old stick in the mud homebody without any 'spark' in him.

Guy B is characterised as dashing, debonair, fun, handsome and sexy as hell.

In reality guy A is very rarely such a boring guy at all, maybe if they framed guy A as someone who can be fun, push the edge, be a dashing, debonair guy at times but is also capable of being a dependable, family orientated man when it counts they may get a different answer.
In reality we are very rarely one or the other, normal people tend to be a mix of the two.

As for the guy in the photo I don't see a problem. Not a woman so can't really guess what they would say but instinct would tell me that.

See picture of guy; "Wow, super hot guy, very good looking."

Find out that he is morally repugnant; "Eeew no thanks"

(Assuming a normally wired woman)


----------



## ocotillo

Those aren't "Dreamy Eyes," those are the dead eyes of stunted conscience. 

I'm not surprised that some ladies find it, "Sexy" but think it's a sad commentary on their naivete.


----------



## mablenc

One thing I find interesting about this site is that a woman comes in posts a story about her husband not having sex with her or going through a rough time. She throws in post like: I'm not bad looking I'm 5'4, 115 lbs, blonde redhead brunette, followed by a large chest size. The compliment and flirting begin, there are no pictures on the profile and more times than not it's a troll or if you look at a few cases, innapropitate PMs are exchanged. 

Yet, here's an article and many react to any post about him being attractive as if we are ready to bail him out and ride off to the sunset with him. 

This is not directed at anyone, just a general observation from the cheap seats in the back. What people do or post is their business, I just find the double standard interesting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deejo

mablenc said:


> This is not directed at anyone, just a general observation from the cheap seats in the back. What people do or post is their business, I just find the double standard interesting.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You'll have to be more specific. Which double standard are you talking about?

I'm left with the impression that perhaps there is a presumed bit of incredulity on my part regarding women's choice in men? 

A knock, or a dig?

Nothing further from the truth. That's why I said there really isn't a controversy. Women are attracted to attractive men ... often times in spite of, or regardless of past or present behavior. And for a distinct few, the behavior is part of the attraction.

We could pull in the whole 'affairing down' piece to counter the handsome bad-boy argument, but I think they are 2 separate things.

If you were to poll most betrayed's here, either or both genders, I'd bet ... that most of the affair partners were neither better looking nor more successful than the spouse being cheated on. Of course I'd also wager that MOST of those relationships either never transition to, or fail as LTR's.

Certainly was my case.

Put Mr. Meeks face on a billboard in Times Square selling classy toilet water, swiss watches, or french fries, and odds are people are going to make note.

I think his picture and status as a criminal, was little more than an analog for the 'bad-boy' articles. Yet as we now know, Mr. Meeks is married. So depending upon how bad he is ... he's off the market ... and the streets apparently.

Ok ... now for the memes.


----------



## Deejo




----------



## Deejo




----------



## ocotillo

mablenc said:


> This is not directed at anyone, just a general observation from the cheap seats in the back.


I would guess that many of the comments on this thread have been delivered in the same spirit, since Meeks is a much bigger phenomenon than TAM.


----------



## mablenc

Deejo said:


> You'll have to be more specific. Which double standard are you talking about?
> 
> I'm left with the impression that perhaps there is a presumed bit of incredulity on my part regarding women's choice in men?
> 
> A knock, or a dig?
> 
> Nothing further from the truth. That's why I said there really isn't a controversy. Women are attracted to attractive men ... often times in spite of, or regardless of past or present behavior. And for a distinct few, the behavior is part of the attraction.
> 
> We could pull in the whole 'affairing down' piece to counter the handsome bad-boy argument, but I think they are 2 separate things.
> 
> If you were to poll most betrayed's here, either or both genders, I'd bet ... that most of the affair partners were neither better looking nor more successful than the spouse being cheated on. Of course I'd also wager that MOST of those relationships either never transition to, or fail as LTR's.
> 
> Certainly was my case.
> 
> Put Mr. Meeks face on a billboard in Times Square selling classy toilet water, swiss watches, or french fries, and odds are people are going to make note.
> 
> I think his picture and status as a criminal, was little more than an analog for the 'bad-boy' articles. Yet as we now know, Mr. Meeks is married. So depending upon how bad he is ... he's off the market ... and the streets apparently.
> 
> Ok ... now for the memes.


I will clarify, that we are seeing a picture, of a criminal yet attractive male.

My observation is of posts from females only putting in their attributes such as size, weight, color of hair and get complimented. Nothing wrong with that, to each his own.

What I am saying is that yes, he is a criminal, but he is good looking, pointing that out should not mean we are naive or have poor judgement. 
I said it before, many would be rightfully scared by him no matter how good looking he is. 

While I do agree some women chase after the bad boy image as well.


----------



## Deejo




----------



## mablenc

ETA: I would not pick either one


----------



## Deejo

Nicely done ... particularly in the spirit of the OP


----------



## ocotillo

Deejo said:


>



To plagiarize a line from _Blast From The Past_: 

"Adam! She's got 'bîtch' written all over her. You do know what 'bîtch' means, don't you?"


----------



## mablenc

ocotillo said:


> I would guess that many of the comments on this thread have been delivered in the same spirit, since Meeks is a much bigger phenomenon than TAM.


On the same note, maybe the show COPS should have a section on match . com :rofl:


----------



## TiggyBlue

mablenc said:


> On the same note, maybe the show COPS should have a section on match . com :rofl:


plentyoffellons.com ?
I think you could have hit on something here lol


----------



## Lon

The image of that guy fills a trope of an amazingly good looking and commanding presence that makes womens loins quiver, a stare from him is all the foreplay a woman could need, and any guy that gets between them would be squashed by his sheer dominance. Or something like that.

In reality, without the nice lighting, and if the camera panned back to reveal his handcuffs, prison clothes and captivity behind bars it would probably put a damper on his alphaness.


----------



## mablenc

TiggyBlue said:


> plentyoffellons.com ?
> I think you could have hit on something here lol


:lol: great name, want in on the business?


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Sexy Mugshot Guy*



mablenc said:


> :lol: great name, want in on the business?


maybe if LisaB is reading this thread she could offer up her expertise and design the website!

www.lovefellonsingles.com


----------



## mablenc

Oh darn FF, we were already planning!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TiggyBlue

Damn  
Guess we'll have to stick with opening a chain of deli's in brothels.


----------



## EleGirl

ocotillo said:


> Those aren't "Dreamy Eyes," those are the dead eyes of stunted conscience.
> 
> I'm not surprised that some ladies find it, "Sexy" but think it's a sad commentary on their naivete.


It's the color of his eyes that people are reacting to. Several people in my family have that same color eyes. They are always getting comments on how gorgeous their eyes are... they are unusual.

I, like most people, can separate the physical aspects of a person's appearance from the attitude that is seen in their appearance.

Physically I think he's a very handsome man.

I can also see that look behind his eyes which is why I would never have go anywhere near this guy.


----------



## EleGirl

mablenc said:


> One thing I find interesting about this site is that a woman comes in posts a story about her husband not having sex with her or going through a rough time. She throws in post like: I'm not bad looking I'm 5'4, 115 lbs, blonde redhead brunette, followed by a large chest size. The compliment and flirting begin, there are no pictures on the profile and more times than not it's a troll or if you look at a few cases, innapropitate PMs are exchanged.
> 
> Yet, here's an article and many react to any post about him being attractive as if we are ready to bail him out and ride off to the sunset with him.
> 
> This is not directed at anyone, just a general observation from the cheap seats in the back. What people do or post is their business, I just find the double standard interesting.


I agree with this.

Not one women here who says that they think he is good looking has even suggested that they would be interested in any kind of relationship with this guy. We are not interested in PM'ing him or being his pen pal.

Saying he is good looking has about as much meaning as saying that we think a picture of a horse (or dog, or flower) is pretty.


----------



## EleGirl

Deejo said:


>


What those tweets show is that some people are stupid and have way too much time on their hands so they spend it tweeting/posting stupid stuff.


----------



## Deejo

EleGirl said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> Not one women here who says that they think he is good looking has even suggested that they would be interested in any kind of relationship with this guy. We are not interested in PM'ing him or being his pen pal.
> 
> Saying he is good looking has about as much meaning as saying that we think a picture of a horse (or dog, or flower) is pretty.


Right ... because thinking anything else would be offensive and objectifying, yes?

I'm not baiting you. 

Overall I'm not sure what I'm doing, honestly. In thinking about some of our more 'robust' threads of the last few months, I'm thinking that we aren't nearly as far apart on the sexual, or objectification spectrum as some may wish to believe.

I think we get caught up in the semantics of attraction, and at the end of the day, despite having enough in common that we thankfully DO attract one another, I think the vehicles for attraction at some level are very common, and very hard-wired for both genders, but different enough that we can find time to argue over those differences.

And I think it stands; if I'm looking for a partner at 25 with whom I want to build a life and have a family with, I am most certainly NOT looking for the same qualities in a partner post-40, post-kids and post-marriage.

I actually had this discussion with a very close female friend last night.

She was asking me 'man' stuff. Such as why has the gentleman that had been attending her classes and events, (she owns a dojo and sponsors events for charity) corresponding with her via email, and kind conversation simply dropped her like a hot potato when he asked her to dinner, and she made it clear she wasn't interested in a romantic relationship. Her point was two-fold: she NEVER let on that she was romantically interested. Was all this guy truly after, a relationship and sex? And if so, given his behavior, she felt he's a scumbag.

To which I countered, "You indicated that he told you about his divorce some time ago. Could just be a lonely dude that saw you as a quality person and now feels rejected. Not your fault for being honest, not his fault for feeling the way he does."
She was angered that he didn't want to remain her 'friend'. 

I asked if she would have preferred that he pretended to be her friend, while all the while hoping to have sex with her?

Then I couldn't help it ... "And you wonder why you're single?"

Her reply: "I was being honest."

My reply: "And so was he, with his behavior."

Her: "I don't get men. You want to bone me ..."

Me: "Yup. And at the rate you're going you'll be lucky if I do."

We talked about Dreamy McMugshot and women that have sex right off the bat in a relationship.

She believes a woman loses her 'value' if she does so. That, and she's afraid of being alone. She asked me if most guys felt the same. I said, no, not all. I don't. I don't make any judgment about a woman's value based on when sex happens. Seems rather arbitrary.

She asked me, "When do you try to have sex with a woman?"
And I replied, "When I know she's ready. Sometimes that's really soon. Other times it isn't. Sometimes it doesn't happen at all."

This is the woman I had a relationship with previously. This is the woman who divorced her husband for his porn addiction. Just for some background.

I'm absolutely rambling at this point. Overtired, and oddly introspective I guess.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Daphne Joy.
Chelsea Handler
Paris Hilton
Ciara
Vivaca. A. Fox
Vanessa Marcil
Lindsay lohan
Eva Longoria
Naomi Campbell
Selita Ebanks
Vida Guerra
Malyssa Ford
Briana Frost
Katt Stacks
Sky Nellor
Olicia Longlott
Karrine Steffans
Kim Kardashian
Kelly Rowland
Joy Braynt
Jessica White
Vanessa Marcil
Daphne Joy.

What do these women and many more have in common?
They are all very successful women at the height of their careers in music, arts , movie production, supermodels , heiress and the list goes on.
But here's another thing they all have in common?

This man.



Curtis " 50 cent" Jackson , a former gangster, street thug selling dope by the corner bad boy turned rapper.
His call to fame is that he was shot 9 times in a drug deal gone sour and he lived to tell the story. He then murdered all of his conspirators and his left his trademark , a 50 cent piece on their dead bodies.

It is public knowledge that they all dated and slept with him, some of them even made sex vids with him.

Here are a few more pics.
Billionaire heiress, Paris Hilton.


Shakira


Actor, Cheryl Cole


If you think all of those women were out of their minds when they dated him, then you must be out of your mind.
This guy doesn't even have a high school diploma, and his mother died a crack wh0re.

Soooooo,
Still think women aren't attracted to bad boys?

Think again.

It's all part of human nature and there is nothing intrinsically wrong or right about it. The fact is , sexual attraction has very little to do with your rational brain .

Some would like us to believe that we are fully rational beings and everything we do is well thought out.
In fact, it is quite the opposite.
We are _rationalizing_ beings , who act on our baser impulses most of the time and then rationalize our actions in alignment with our beliefs , after..


----------



## ocotillo

EleGirl said:


> It's the color of his eyes that people are reacting to. Several people in my family have that same color eyes. They are always getting comments on how gorgeous their eyes are... they are unusual...
> 
> ...I can also see that look behind his eyes which is why I would never have go anywhere near this guy.


*Exactly. * 

If someone thinks he's handsome, I can see that. If someone thinks the shade of his eyes is striking I can see that. If someone likes the structure of his face, I can see that too. I can see all of that. 

I had a larger scope in mind than TAM and wasn't responding to Lyris, Omega or really anyone on this thread specifically. That's what the Quote function is for. 

The man has a Facebook page with over 145,000 'Likes' complete with an AR style rifle as one of his cover photos. There's a "Free Jeremy Meeks" fundraising page to get him bailed out with over 23,000 shares so far. And the "Dreamy Eyes' comment was actually made by one of his groupies. 

Pretty weird.


----------



## Caribbean Man

ocotillo said:


> *Exactly. *
> 
> .
> 
> The man has a Facebook page with over 145,000 'Likes' complete with an AR style rifle as one of his cover photos. There's a "Free Jeremy Meeks" fundraising page to get him bailed out with over 23,000 shares so far. And the "Dreamy Eyes' comment was actually made by one of his groupies.
> 
> Pretty weird.


I don't think its weird.

That is how normal sexual attraction works.

What we think is sexual attraction in the dating game is actually more of a construct with rules that dictate who we should be attracted to , what type of person they should be and so on. 

That is because dating is seen as a precursor to partnering with a person.
If dating was just for unattached sex ,and there no pressure to conform to societal norms, we would see lots more " weird" couplings taking place .


----------



## Thundarr

Caribbean Man said:


> Some would like us to believe that we are fully rational beings and everything we do is well thought out.
> In fact, it is quite the opposite.
> We are _rationalizing_ beings , who act on our baser impulses most of the time and then rationalize our actions in alignment with our beliefs , after..


Wow; Yes. 
It's true and it makes a lot of people angry who don't want to believe it.

A thread on this topic would be awesome.


----------



## WyshIknew

Caribbean Man said:


> Daphne Joy.
> Chelsea Handler
> Paris Hilton
> Ciara
> Vivaca. A. Fox
> Vanessa Marcil
> Lindsay lohan
> Eva Longoria
> Naomi Campbell
> Selita Ebanks
> Vida Guerra
> Malyssa Ford
> Briana Frost
> Katt Stacks
> Sky Nellor
> Olicia Longlott
> Karrine Steffans
> Kim Kardashian
> Kelly Rowland
> Joy Braynt
> Jessica White
> Vanessa Marcil
> Daphne Joy.
> 
> What do these women and many more have in common?
> They are all very successful women at the height of their careers in music, arts , movie production, supermodels , heiress and the list goes on.
> But here's another thing they all have in common?
> 
> This man.
> 
> 
> 
> Curtis " 50 cent" Jackson , a former gangster, street thug selling dope by the corner bad boy turned rapper.
> His call to fame is that he was shot 9 times in a drug deal gone sour and he lived to tell the story. He then murdered all of his conspirators and his left his trademark , a 50 cent piece on their dead bodies.
> 
> It is public knowledge that they all dated and slept with him, some of them even made sex vids with him.
> 
> Here are a few more pics.
> Billionaire heiress, Paris Hilton.
> 
> 
> Shakira
> 
> 
> Actor, Cheryl Cole
> 
> 
> If you think all of those women were out of their minds when they dated him, then you must be out of your mind.
> This guy doesn't even have a high school diploma, and his mother dies as a crack wh0re.
> 
> Soooooo,
> Still think women aren't attracted to bad boys?
> 
> Think again.
> 
> It's all part of human nature and there is nothing intrinsically wrong or right about it. The fact is , sexual attraction has very little to do with your rational brain .
> 
> Some would like us to believe that we are fully rational beings and everything we do is well thought out.
> In fact, it is quite the opposite.
> We are rationalizing beings , who act on our baser impulses most of the time and then rationalize our actions in alignment with our beliefs , after..


Doesn't sound like he was up to much if they all dropped him.

I think it is more to the point that he is famous.

Your average film star has probably 'had' more women than that. It is 'public knowledge' that American sports stars can have their pick of women, pop stars can have women galore.

The common factor is fame.

I'm not saying that some women aren't turned on by gangsters and prisoners it's called something like Hybristophilia.

Some women are turned on by gangsters, some women are turned on by cops, some women are turned on by guys that urinate on them etc etc

I think it is a bit of a reach to say women are turned on by bad boys as though you include the whole subset of 'women'


----------



## Caribbean Man

WyshIknew said:


> Doesn't sound like he was up to much if they all dropped him.
> 
> I think it is more to the point that he is famous.
> 
> Your average film star has probably 'had' more women than that. It is 'public knowledge' that American sports stars can have their pick of women, pop stars can have women galore.
> 
> The common factor is fame.
> 
> I'm not saying that some women aren't turned on by gangsters and prisoners it's called something like Hybristophilia.
> 
> Some women are turned on by gangsters, some women are turned on by cops, some women are turned on by guys that urinate on them etc etc
> 
> I think it is a bit of a reach to say women are turned on by bad boys as though you include the whole subset of 'women'


Wysh.

Famous or not.

The man was / is an uneducated street thug , murderer and a gangster / rapper who made his money selling dope and rapping.

He had a rap sheet as long as the river Nile river in Africa.

Look at the type of women he bedded.
They are literally the cream of the crop.
The only difference between them and ordinary women is that they could easily deal with the fallout from dating a man like him.

They never really wanted anything from him except the raw sex appeal he seems to have.


----------



## WyshIknew

Caribbean Man said:


> Wysh.
> 
> Famous or not.
> 
> The man was / is an uneducated street thug , murderer and a gangster / rapper who made his money selling dope and rapping.
> 
> He had a rap sheet as long as the river Nile in Africa.


And some women were attracted to that. I don't doubt it.

Some women are attracted to 6' plus, blonde haired, blue eyed guys.

Some women are attracted to quiet, bookish, studious guys.

You can't say that because some women are attracted to a bad boy that all women are.

Besides which, how do you know that some of those women weren't merely furthering their careers by being seen with a bad boy?


----------



## WyshIknew

I don't know all the women you mention but I'd hardly call Lindsay Lohan, Naomi Campbell, Kim Kardashian, Paris Hilton 'cream of the crop'

At best they are a little unstable, at worst they are slappers.


----------



## Thundarr

WyshIknew said:


> You can't say that because some women are attracted to a bad boy that all women are.


He didn't say that; no one else has said that. So put the straw man back up .


----------



## WyshIknew

Thundarr said:


> He didn't say that; no one else has said that. So put the straw man back up .





Caribbean Man said:


> Soooooo,
> Still think women aren't attracted to bad boys?



Maybe it's in my interpretation, but he did type 'women' not "some women"

Dogs bark.

Cats meow.

'women' are attracted to bad boys.


----------



## ocotillo

Caribbean Man said:


> I don't think its weird.
> 
> That is how normal sexual attraction works.


I think I would kinda agree with the line mablenc drew earlier:



mablenc said:


> ....many react to any post about him being attractive as if we are ready to bail him out and ride off to the sunset with him.


It's one thing to find him attractive. It's another thing to try to get him bailed out because he's attractive. That smacks of a mental disorder called hybristophilia.


----------



## mablenc

ocotillo said:


> *Exactly. *
> 
> If someone thinks he's handsome, I can see that. If someone thinks the shade of his eyes is striking I can see that. If someone likes the structure of his face, I can see that too. I can see all of that.
> 
> I had a larger scope in mind than TAM and wasn't responding to Lyris, Omega or really anyone on this thread specifically. That's what the Quote function is for.
> 
> The man has a Facebook page with over 145,000 'Likes' complete with an AR style rifle as one of his cover photos. There's a "Free Jeremy Meeks" fundraising page to get him bailed out with over 23,000 shares so far. And the "Dreamy Eyes' comment was actually made by one of his groupies.
> 
> Pretty weird.


It is sad too, getting out based on looks.

I just read this article about a homeless family:
SPECIAL REPORT: Child Homelessness

Dad lost is job, and his wife died unexpectedly, they have kids, one of them with autism.

Why waste money on a good looking felon when there is so much need around us. People that live tragedies and need help, this guy chose to brake the law. 

Off my soap box.:soapbox:


----------



## EleGirl

ocotillo said:


> *Exactly. *
> 
> If someone thinks he's handsome, I can see that. If someone thinks the shade of his eyes is striking I can see that. If someone likes the structure of his face, I can see that too. I can see all of that.
> 
> I had a larger scope in mind than TAM and wasn't responding to Lyris, Omega or really anyone on this thread specifically. That's what the Quote function is for.
> 
> The man has a Facebook page with over 145,000 'Likes' complete with an AR style rifle as one of his cover photos. There's a "Free Jeremy Meeks" fundraising page to get him bailed out with over 23,000 shares so far. And the "Dreamy Eyes' comment was actually made by one of his groupies.
> 
> Pretty weird.


I've said is it earlier on this thread. What this tells us is that some people are just bored and have way too much time on their hands. 

Let his guy go live with each of those to give money to bail him out... they would be running for the hills to get away from him in no time flat. The ones who don't run are just broken people. 

Unless of course he's really just some guy who was caught up in the cirpts when he was young but now he's a new man. Then he had bad luck getting picked up over some things that he had nothing to do with. And we all believe that, right?


----------



## Lyris

I don't want to date him. I just think he's extremely handsome. 

What's the point of debating about how much women swoon over criminals when none of those women are here? Anyway, if it was all about Bad Boy appeal, any bog standard, toothless, pock marked armed robber would get the same reaction, wouldn't he.


----------



## EleGirl

Caribbean Man said:


> Daphne Joy.
> Chelsea Handler
> Paris Hilton
> Ciara
> Vivaca. A. Fox
> Vanessa Marcil
> Lindsay lohan
> Eva Longoria
> Naomi Campbell
> Selita Ebanks
> Vida Guerra
> Malyssa Ford
> Briana Frost
> Katt Stacks
> Sky Nellor
> Olicia Longlott
> Karrine Steffans
> Kim Kardashian
> Kelly Rowland
> Joy Braynt
> Jessica White
> Vanessa Marcil
> Daphne Joy.
> 
> ........
> 
> Soooooo,
> Still think women aren't attracted to bad boys?
> 
> Think again.


No one denies that SOME women are attracted to bad boys. But MOST women are not. 

There is one thing that all those women have in common.. they are publicity *****s. If hanging out with him gets their names in the tabloids they will hang out with him. If they have to sleep with him to get more coverage in the tabloids they will do that as well.

Getting publicity is what drives their income stream. It's like cocaine for these types of people.

.


----------



## EleGirl

Lyris said:


> I don't want to date him. I just think he's extremely handsome.
> 
> What's the pointer of debating about how much women swoon over criminals when none of those women are here? Anyway, if it was all about Bad Boy appeal, any bog standard, toothless, pock marked armed robber would get the same reaction, wouldn't he.


Good point.. no one is making comments about the other 99.99999% of mug shots out there... well except in sheer amazement at how low some of these people fall and how horrible most of them look.


----------



## EleGirl

This is for the guys... 

What do you all think about this young lady's looks?


----------



## mablenc

EleGirl said:


> Good point.. no one is making comments about the other 99.99999% of mug shots out there... well except in sheer amazement at how low some of these people fall and how horrible most of them look.


Yet, how many stories in the news about children getting sexually molested or beat to death by mom's new boyfriend? They bring in these dangerous men to thier homes and put them above their childen. 

I get the bad boy "look" or why some chase after biker type guys or whatnot, but that's different to inviting dangerous criminals to your home. 

It's also scary that these pop artist are such bad role models for younger women.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man

EleGirl said:


> No one denies that SOME women are attracted to bad boys. But MOST women are not.
> 
> There is one thing that all those women have in common.. they are publicity *****s. If hanging out with him gets their names in the tabloids they will hang out with him. If they have to sleep with him to get more coverage in the tabloids they will do that as well.
> 
> Getting publicity is what drives their income stream. It's like cocaine for these types of people.
> 
> .


So then how do you explain women who go into the prisons and have sex with men during "_ conjugal visits?_"

Are they too publicity wh0res?

Conjugal visits were initially meant for the wives of convicted felons to come in and have sex with them, in order to keep their families intact.
Guess what?
The wives don't visit their husbands, but the gangsters and thugs have different women coming in to them everytime.

It's way more complex than that Ele.

I done work in our penal system, and have seen the type of women who come to visit these men behind bars...


----------



## Caribbean Man

WyshIknew said:


> Maybe it's in my interpretation, but he did type 'women' not "some women"
> 
> Dogs bark.
> 
> Cats meow.
> 
> 'women' are attracted to bad boys.


Come on Wysh, lets not split hairs here.

Some women aren't at all attracted to any type of man.
They're lesbian.
So I couldn't actually mean every single woman.
A significant portion of women from different socio economic levels of society are attracted to bad boys, and some of them act on that attraction.

The question is why.

I believe that it's natural and that there's nothing intrinsically bad about it. what is bad is when that attraction results in negative consequences.

Woman + a bad boy for a one night stand or casual sex = No problem
Woman + a bad boy for a boyfriend ,or husband = BIG PROBLEM.


----------



## mablenc

Caribbean Man said:


> So then how do you explain women who go into the prisons and have sex with men during "_ conjugal visits?_"
> 
> Are they too publicity wh0res?
> 
> Conjugal visits were initially meant for the wives of convicted felons to come in and have sex with them, in order to keep their families intact.
> Guess what?
> The wives don't visit their husbands, but the gangsters and thugs have different women coming in to them everytime.
> 
> It's way more complex than that Ele.
> 
> I done work in our penal system, and have seen the type of women who come to visit these men behind bars...


Then you have the women that marry these men even when are in prison for life, meeting them after they were convicted by becoming pen pals. That's mind blowing to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lyris

And none of those women are here.

Admiring an objectively beautiful man has nothing to do with a mentally unstable woman being deluded into thinking she's in love with a felon and can "save" him.

As Elegirl said, no one is denying that some women have a thing for good looking criminals. Like some men have a thing for beautiful crazy women. 

Some. Not all.


----------



## EleGirl

mablenc said:


> Yet, how many stories in the news about children getting sexually molested or beat to death by mom's new boyfriend? They bring in these dangerous men to thier homes and put them above their childen.
> 
> I get the bad boy "look" or why some chase after biker type guys or whatnot, but that's different to inviting dangerous criminals to your home.
> 
> It's also scary that these pop artist are such bad role models for younger women.


Most of the men who marry a woman and then molest their children are not the types that we think of as bad boys. THey are not good looking charmers. They tend to be the type that but on a good act as a nice guy who loves children. That is often a large reason that the mother falls for him. 

Oh the pop artist, or hip hop artist image that is so popular is a bad thing for both young men and young women. The message is not a good one at all.


----------



## Caribbean Man

mablenc said:


> Then you have the women that marry these men even when are in prison for life, meeting them after they were convicted by becoming pen pals. That's mind blowing to me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



There is a lot of different facets of that type of attraction.
Some women's pickers are just bad.

But some women who seem quite normal to me , date bad boys just for the fun of it.

They are in control of the relationship so the potential damage is minimal.

An example of that type could be Halle Berry and ex boyfriend, Lenny Kravitz.

Everyone knew he was bad news for her from the begining , but she stuck with him and he cheated on her and treated her badly.
Luckily, she walked away from him.

I think Lenny also dated Nicole Kidman, and a long list of other stars.


----------



## Deejo

EleGirl said:


> This is for the guys...
> 
> What do you all think about this young lady's looks?


That's a dude ... nice try.


----------



## Thundarr

EleGirl said:


> Most of the men who marry a woman and then molest their children are not the types that we think of as bad boys. THey are not good looking charmers. They tend to be the type that but on a good act as a nice guy who loves children. That is often a large reason that the mother falls for him.
> 
> Oh the pop artist, or hip hop artist image that is so popular is a bad thing for both young men and young women. The message is not a good one at all.


Molesters and sexual deviants come in all types seemingly random. At least I've never been able to pinpoint personality types that are worse than others.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Deejo said:


> That's a dude ... nice try.


Said the same thing to myself.
Looks like a transvestite to me too.
A good way to tell is by the size of their hands.


----------



## Deejo

I was being playful for the record. If that is a picture of your niece, I think she's lovely.


----------



## EleGirl

Caribbean Man said:


> So then how do you explain women who go into the prisons and have sex with men during "_ conjugal visits?_"
> 
> Are they too publicity wh0res? ...


You are making the mistake of thinking that all women who hang out with criminals do it for the same reason. They don’t.

The publicity ***** types that you listed do it for publicity. Note that they generally do not take on long-term relationships with the bad-boy rapper. They do not take on responsibility for him. Nope.. they just want their name associated with him so that when his name is in the tabloids so his her name.

The women who hook up with convicts in prison are generally in a relationship with these guy. In my state conjugal visits are only for those who were married BEFORE he was sentenced to prison. So some guy cannot have women he’s not married to visiting him for sex.

If there is some place that allows conjucal vistist with prisoners by just any woman off the street then the women doing this might be doing it for several reasons (each thri own): Some women (far from all women) are attracted to violent men and the real bad-boy image, some women feel sorry for the guys and believe that they were wrongly convicted so they want to ‘save’ them. It’s some kind of a sick “Mother Teresa” for saving convicts that they have.



Caribbean Man said:


> Conjugal visits were initially meant for the wives of convicted felons to come in and have sex with them, in order to keep their families intact.
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> The wives don't visit their husbands, but the gangsters and thugs have different women coming in to them everytime.


Where I live this cannot happen. If your country allows this then I just don’t know what to say. It’s pretty screwed up. Basically your penal system is allowing free prostitution for the guys in the system. Don’t know what to say about that. By the way, it might not be free. From my experience prisoners often have ties to the outside to people who cover things for them. For example the person on the outside slowly sells their assets and pays for drugs to be smuggled in, puts money on their spending account, and maybe pays prostitutes to visit them in prison. I’ve known of guys in prison who have a wife or extended family who give him money and arranges things for him out of their own money. 

You are taking something I said about women who are in the entertainment industry and trying to force it to apply to all women who have conjugal visits with incarcerated convicts. Not all women do things for exactly the same reason. 


Caribbean Man said:


> It's way more complex than that Ele.


NO I am not. I specifically listed the names you did and talked ONLY ABOUT THOSE WOMEN. You are the one who is trying to twist what I said as thought I made that comment about all women.


Caribbean Man said:


> I done work in our penal system, and have seen the type of women who come to visit these men behind bars...


Those women are not like the women who you listed in your post about celebrity women.

I have had some dealings with the penal system as well. I also have had a lot of dealings with celebrity types. I’m part owner of a talent agency in LA. I have a good handle on what makes our clients tick.. Publicity that drums up the almighty $$. But they get to the point where they need the publicity like a drug fix.


----------



## Caribbean Man

EleGirl said:


> Most of the men who marry a woman and then molest their children are not the types that we think of as bad boys. THey are not good looking charmers. They tend to be the type that but on a good act as a nice guy who loves children. That is often a large reason that the mother falls for him.


Not necessarily..

From what I've seen it is virtually impossible to pinpoint a child molester before.

One of the biggest shockers I've seen in recent times was a guy I knew and respected who was the principal of an elementary school for a number of years.

There are special units of professionals in our country that visit schools and have these talks with schoolchildren about sexual abuse , sexual boundaries , inappropriate sexual contact and what they should do if it happened to them.

After visiting his school two 12 yr old girls confided in them that they had been molested by that principal.
At first everyone thought that it couldn't be true, they questioned his daughters and sons and they said he never touched them.
After the case started and it came over the media, about six other past pupils of varying ages came forward and said the same thing had happened to them...

Most times , it is impossible to tell.


----------



## Caribbean Man

EleGirl said:


> You are making the mistake of thinking that all women who hang out with criminals do it for the same reason. They don’t.
> 
> T.


No.

And I made that very clear in my post in response to mable.

There are different reasons these women are attracted to those types , and contrary to what some are saying, it's not just looks.

That's why I used the example of Curtis " 50 cent" Jackson.

He isn't that good looking imo, he isn't highly educated, and he's a good poster boy for the " bad boy" type.

Obviously what Eva Longoria wanted from him would be different to what Paris Hilton wanted from him.

Paris Hilton couldn't have wanted more publicity because she's already famous.
Eva Longoria either , because her acting career is much more advanced than his. Her dating him cannot help further her career.
And Vivica Fox, how does she dating him help her publicity or career?

kim Kardashian on the other hand....


----------



## Lyris

Lenny Kravitz? He's a talented, famous, rich musician. How does he get dragged into this? Why is it surprising that he dated other famous people?


----------



## EleGirl

Deejo said:


> I was being playful for the record. If that is a picture of your niece, I think she's lovely.


I put up the picture to make the point that we can appreciate a person's good looks. And that does not imply that we are attracted to the bad-boy/bad-girl in a person.

She is someone who my step-son dated and who wreaked absolute havoc in our life.

Turns out that this very pretty, lovely girl is a psychopath.

Her police record includes:


Attempted murder (she and another girl tried to kill a foster father because he told her she could not go out and party. They beat him almost to death with a frying pan.) (let off because of her age???)
Several counts of domestic violence from a boyfriend and her family (that's why she was in foster care.)(got a slap on the hand)
Several drunk driving charges.(got a slap on the hand)
Several drug possession and distribution charges. (got a slap on the hand)
attempted murder of my step son when he broke it off with her. (never convicted)
drive by shooting at my house because she did not succeed in killing my step son. (never convicted)
Child abuse charges because she punched out her 5 year old nephew , causing brain damage, because he was making too much noise (according to her). She's been convicted on this and is looking at 5 years in prison.

Those are just the things that she was caught doing. I know of a lot more.

Needless to say I have figuratively kicked my step son to the moon and back for brining her around. But he was fooled by her. She puts on a very good 'sweet young thing act'. 

She's also stripper and a prostitute. She's pregnant with the second child right now. That father of her children is of course a gang banger, drug dealer.


What you see in that picture is the 'sweet girl act'.


----------



## EleGirl

Deejo said:


> That's a dude ... nice try.


No it's not a dude. She's a 5' tall, very petite 22 year old in that picure.


----------



## mablenc

EleGirl said:


> Most of the men who marry a woman and then molest their children are not the types that we think of as bad boys. THey are not good looking charmers. They tend to be the type that but on a good act as a nice guy who loves children. That is often a large reason that the mother falls for him.
> 
> Oh the pop artist, or hip hop artist image that is so popular is a bad thing for both young men and young women. The message is not a good one at all.


I should have clarified, when they bring in these felons to their homes then later are "shocked" that they harmed their family.

http://articles.orlandosentinel.com...child-abuse-case-child-abuse-merissa-anderson

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Sexy Mugshot Guy*



EleGirl said:


> No it's not a dude. She's a 5' tall, very petite 22 year old in that picure.


she's hot, and the old single me would have been all ovet that, if she would have had me. all her flaws would have made me want to KISA her. until you said prostitute, that kind of shrivels me up.


----------



## Thundarr

My conclusion? Man up and quit whining about it guys.

There was a recent thread about sl.U.t shaming. One argument that popped up repeatedly was that women do it to other women more than men do because of mating competition being a primary actor behind it. Bad boy is the equivalent argument accept the gender is reversed. Who complains about bad boys? Men. Why? It's a group of guys taking away opportunity for other guys. Sometimes it's guys taking away opportunity from other guys who are better looking (but usually not). That the same exact argument made for women sl.U.t shamming other women.


----------



## Deejo

*Re: Re: Sexy Mugshot Guy*



EleGirl said:


> I put up the picture to make the point that we can appreciate a person's good looks. And that does not imply that we are attracted to the bad-boy/bad-girl in a person.
> 
> She is someone who my step-son dated and who wreaked absolute havoc in our life.
> 
> Turns out that this very pretty, lovely girl is a psychopath.
> 
> Her police record includes:
> 
> 
> Attempted murder (she and another girl tried to kill a foster father because he told her she could not go out and party. They beat him almost to death with a frying pan.) (let off because of her age???)
> Several counts of domestic violence from a boyfriend and her family (that's why she was in foster care.)(got a slap on the hand)
> Several drunk driving charges.(got a slap on the hand)
> Several drug possession and distribution charges. (got a slap on the hand)
> attempted murder of my step son when he broke it off with her. (never convicted)
> drive by shooting at my house because she did not succeed in killing my step son. (never convicted)
> Child abuse charges because she punched out her 5 year old nephew , causing brain damage, because he was making too much noise (according to her). She's been convicted on this and is looking at 5 years in prison.
> 
> Those are just the things that she was caught doing. I know of a lot more.
> 
> Needless to say I have figuratively kicked my step son to the moon and back for brining her around. But he was fooled by her. She puts on a very good 'sweet young thing act'.
> 
> She's also stripper and a prostitute. She's pregnant with the second child right now. That father of her children is of course a gang banger, drug dealer.
> 
> 
> What you see in that picture is the 'sweet girl act'.


Both of my brothers have been involved with borderline women. One was much like the gem you just outlined. She had my brother arrested after she attacked him. Told the cops, he choked her, punched and kicked her, and told them she was pregnant. My brother was charged and held in jail over a weekend. All because he was breaking up with her ... because she was crazy. By the time his case rolled around ... she was married. And as it turned out, although wasn't admitted, she had done the exact same thing to another man. 

My other brother became engaged to an absolutely beautiful, and seemingly wonderful girl. Whom he later discovered has psychotic breaks. Her sister called my brother to come to the hospital one night. When he got there she was in restraints on a gurney, screaming and swearing. They wanted to commit her.

Good times.


----------



## Deejo

I don't actually feel the need to complain about bad boys at all. There is a difference between being fun, edgy, and exciting, vs. dangerous or dumb.

I dated a woman who basically owned the fact that she was attracted to bikers ... but also owned that she had nothing but bad experiences with every one she had ever been with. She was attracted to the idea of what they represented in her mind. The reality didn't come remotely close.


----------



## EleGirl

Deejo said:


> Both of my brothers have been involved with borderline women. One was much like the gem you just outlined. She had my brother arrested after she attacked him. Told the cops, he choked her, punched and kicked her, and told them she was pregnant. My brother was charged and held in jail over a weekend. All because he was breaking up with her ... because she was crazy. By the time his case rolled around ... she was married. And as it turned out, although wasn't admitted, she had done the exact same thing to another man.
> 
> My other brother became engaged to an absolutely beautiful, and seemingly wonderful girl. Whom he later discovered has psychotic breaks. Her sister called my brother to come to the hospital one night. When he got there she was in restraints on a gurney, screaming and swearing. They wanted to commit her.
> 
> Good times.


Yea sounds like loads of fun. There are lots of very good looking, very crazy, dangerous people out there. Often the crazy women are the ones who put a lot into their looks because it helps them trap their prey.


----------



## EleGirl

Caribbean Man said:


> Said the same thing to myself.
> Looks like a transvestite to me too.
> A good way to tell is by the size of their hands.


She's not a tranny. I know for fact since I had the pleasure of having the police remove her from my property ... I enjoyed that. 

Actually I knew her for several months while my step son dated her.


----------



## Thundarr

Caribbean Man said:


> Said the same thing to myself.
> Looks like a transvestite to me too.
> A good way to tell is by the size of their hands.





EleGirl said:


> She's not a tranny. I know for fact since I had the pleasure of having the police remove her from my property ... I enjoyed that.
> 
> Actually I knew her for several months while my step son dated her.


I'm glad she's not because she looked hot . But what Caribbean Man thought she was vs what you explained she is Ele both had the same effect on me. Both make me want to delete the pic.


----------



## manticore

EleGirl said:


> [*]Child abuse charges because she punched out her 5 year old nephew , causing brain damage, because he was making too much noise (according to her). She's been convicted on this and is looking at 5 years in prison.
> [/LIST]


Wow, I hope the poor kid recovered in the end, or was permanent damage?


----------



## heartsbeating

mablenc said:


> It is sad too, getting out based on looks.
> 
> I just read this article about a homeless family:
> SPECIAL REPORT: Child Homelessness
> 
> Dad lost is job, and his wife died unexpectedly, they have kids, one of them with autism.
> 
> Why waste money on a good looking felon when there is so much need around us. People that live tragedies and need help, this guy chose to brake the law.
> 
> Off my soap box.:soapbox:


I like your soap box.

Eh to play along, he has symmetrical features and does have a modelesque look. I personally don't find him good-looking though. 

I'm likely attracted to asymmetrical features. My husband has a broken nose. Bad boy style - not criminal.


----------



## EleGirl

manticore said:


> Wow, I hope the poor kid recovered in the end, or was permanent damage?


It will be a while before it's known if there is permanent damage. But she hurt him enough that the he had bruising, swelling, etc. so she clearly tried to hurt him.


----------



## EleGirl

Thundarr said:


> I'm glad she's not because she looked hot . But what Caribbean Man thought she was vs what you explained she is Ele both had the same effect on me. Both make me want to delete the pic.


I agree... and I was glad to delete her out of my life.

While I'm very upset at what she did to the child, I'm actually glad that she will be in prison for a few years. At least she's will not be around town.


----------



## ocotillo

Thundarr said:


> My conclusion? Man up and quit whining about it guys.


Please. This is a human curiosity story worthy of the Jerry Springer show.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Sexy Mugshot Guy*



FrenchFry said:


> Hot sociopaths are hella dangerous because they a) will suck you in with the hotness b) suck you dry with the crazy and I've seen examples in my personal life on both sides of the coin. Where everyone in their life is saying "Holy cow, he/she is NUTS" and they are blinded by attraction and whatever false persona they can hold for as long as possible.
> 
> Sexy mugshot guy has actor looks--like this guy here:


that guy looks like a wussy compared to Meeks.


----------



## WyshIknew

EleGirl said:


> No one denies that SOME women are attracted to bad boys. But MOST women are not.
> 
> There is one thing that all those women have in common.. they are publicity *****s. If hanging out with him gets their names in the tabloids they will hang out with him. If they have to sleep with him to get more coverage in the tabloids they will do that as well.
> 
> Getting publicity is what drives their income stream. It's like cocaine for these types of people.
> 
> .


This is what I was trying to say earlier. Why take the life of some actress, model or tv 'star' and apply it to everyone?

BTW, sorry for the hiatus everyone but a woman who is attracted to this bad boy had to be taken to bed. 

We have had this conversation and Mrs Wysh feels she was more attracted to bad boys when a young girl. Once she grew up, matured, she wanted nothing to do with them.


----------



## WyshIknew

EleGirl said:


> This is for the guys...
> 
> What do you all think about this young lady's looks?


She looks really pretty Ele, not quite a stunner but very conventionally attractive.

Why? What's the catch?

I assume there is a catch.........



ETA, never mind, just saw your later post. What a cow.

Unfortunately these people do not come with a warning label attached to them.


----------



## WyshIknew

Caribbean Man said:


> So then how do you explain women who go into the prisons and have sex with men during "_ conjugal visits?_"
> 
> Are they too publicity wh0res?
> 
> Conjugal visits were initially meant for the wives of convicted felons to come in and have sex with them, in order to keep their families intact.
> Guess what?
> The wives don't visit their husbands, but the gangsters and thugs have different women coming in to them everytime.
> 
> It's way more complex than that Ele.
> 
> I done work in our penal system, and have seen the type of women who come to visit these men behind bars...


So you did work in the penal system and you saw women there who are attracted to gangsters and thugs? 

Quelle surprise.

You know, I was in the library the other day and apart from women who were there to study I saw women there who seemed to be attracted to intelligent, studious guys.

There are even women who are attracted to techy geek guys like myself, not many I'll grant you but they do exist.

You can't take an isolated group and apply their preferences to everyone.


----------



## WyshIknew

Caribbean Man said:


> Come on Wysh, lets not split hairs here.
> 
> Some women aren't at all attracted to any type of man.
> They're lesbian.
> So I couldn't actually mean every single woman.
> A significant portion of women from different socio economic levels of society are attracted to bad boys, and some of them act on that attraction.
> 
> The question is why.
> 
> I believe that it's natural and that there's nothing intrinsically bad about it. what is bad is when that attraction results in negative consequences.
> 
> Woman + a bad boy for a one night stand or casual sex = No problem
> Woman + a bad boy for a boyfriend ,or husband = BIG PROBLEM.


Damn! I've said this before, but you seem to have a good handle on me. I was so going to use the lesbian point a bit later.

Interestingly are lesbians attracted to bad girls? Not being flippant just wondering.

I really wasn't trying to split hairs, I know you've mentioned I'm a grammar Nazi, but sometimes grammar or syntax is important in these discussions, it is easy to give the wrong impression in your argument.

What is a significant proportion? I honestly think it is less than you might think.

I also think you will find a disparity between attraction and actually wanting to be with a bad boy, the fantasy is often better than the reality.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Thundarr said:


> My conclusion? Man up and quit whining about it guys.
> 
> There was a recent thread about sl.U.t shaming. One argument that popped up repeatedly was that women do it to other women more than men do because of mating competition being a primary actor behind it. Bad boy is the equivalent argument accept the gender is reversed. Who complains about bad boys? Men. Why? *It's a group of guys taking away opportunity for other guys. Sometimes it's guys taking away opportunity from other guys who are better looking (but usually not). That the same exact argument made for women sl.U.t shamming other women*.


Yup , agree.

That's why I maintained throughout this thread that there is nothing intrinsically wrong with women being sexually attracted to a " bad boy."
It is very natural.
All of these women aren't necessarily crazy ,although some might be.

Now I'm not only referring to criminal type of bad boy , because there is an entire spectrum of " bad boy " types. 

But even if he isn't ridiculously handsome , there is always something that attracts women. It might be other features, ruggedness , physical build , or other intangibles like the fact that he is a rebel , and does not give a fcuk what people think about him.

Saying that women aren't attracted to bad boys or that only a certain type of emotionally challenged woman would be attracted to a " bad boy" type IMO is not even remotely accurate.

And I think your slvt shaming analogy is an excellent one.
Some men use it as a weapon against other men who they deem unfit , just like some women use the slvt shaming technique when they are threatened by another woman who seems more successful at attracting males.

As much as they are reviled , slvts have no problem getting any type of man she wants , even so called. " good men."
Likewise ," bad boys " have no problem getting any type of woman he wants , even the most desired , best looking women.


----------



## WyshIknew

Caribbean Man said:


> Not necessarily..
> 
> From what I've seen it is virtually impossible to pinpoint a child molester before.
> 
> One of the biggest shockers I've seen in recent times was a guy I knew and respected who was the principal of an elementary school for a number of years.
> 
> There are special units of professionals in our country that visit schools and have these talks with schoolchildren about sexual abuse , sexual boundaries , inappropriate sexual contact and what they should do if it happened to them.
> 
> After visiting his school two 12 yr old girls confided in them that they had been molested by that principal.
> At first everyone thought that it couldn't be true, they questioned his daughters and sons and they said he never touched them.
> After the case started and it came over the media, about six other past pupils of varying ages came forward and said the same thing had happened to them...
> 
> Most times , it is impossible to tell.


I had an ex manager, life and soul of the party, real fun guy, somebody who was friends with everybody.

He was a bit of a womaniser, certainly in words, not sure if he followed through with the womanising.

He was a great manager, left me alone to get on with my job, gave support when I needed it and listened to my advice when it was asked for.

I would say that he was what most here would call an 'alpha' personality.

Well you could have knocked me down with a feather when I read a newspaper article about this same guy when he was arrested and convicted for kiddie porn. Apparently he was into young teens, lolitas.

You would never have guessed if you had known him.


----------



## WyshIknew

Thundarr said:


> My conclusion? Man up and quit whining about it guys.
> 
> There was a recent thread about sl.U.t shaming. One argument that popped up repeatedly was that women do it to other women more than men do because of mating competition being a primary actor behind it. Bad boy is the equivalent argument accept the gender is reversed. Who complains about bad boys? Men. Why? It's a group of guys taking away opportunity for other guys. Sometimes it's guys taking away opportunity from other guys who are better looking (but usually not). That the same exact argument made for women sl.U.t shamming other women.


Not whining and not complaining.

I just don't see how because some women like bad boys, all women like bad boys, it's a logical fallacy.

Why would I complain anyway? Even if 50% of women like bad boys (I doubt it but..) out of a million women that still leaves 500,000 that don't.
Out of that 500,000 perhaps 50% like guys that are over 6' tall.

That is my available pool down to 250,000 women.

Out of that 250,000 perhaps 50% like a guy with a six pack and huge muscles rather than a trim, toned guy.

Gosh, that only leaves 125,000 women who might be attracted to me. If I can't find a suitable mate from amongst that number it is my fault, not theirs so what would I have to complain about?


----------



## ReformedHubby

Thundarr said:


> Me either. A lot of us would be labeled a "bad boy" by someone who wanted our girl. It's an easy label to stamp on someone.


Yep, and that is the source of my confusion. Here on TAM the terms Nice Guy and Bad Boy are confusing as hell. What do we really mean when we use these terms? It makes it very difficult to frame discussions.


----------



## Caribbean Man

WyshIknew said:


> So you did work in the penal system and you saw women there who are attracted to gangsters and thugs?
> 
> Quelle surprise.
> 
> You know, I was in the library the other day and apart from women who were there to study I saw women there who seemed to be attracted to intelligent, studious guys.
> 
> There are even women who are attracted to techy geek guys like myself, not many I'll grant you but they do exist.
> 
> You can't take an isolated group and apply their preferences to everyone.


I think everyone here understands thaw we are speaking in general terms about a specific type of human behavior Wysh..

And based on that guy in the OP's Facebook page alone , it seems to be a fairly widespread phenomena. 
Of the over one hundred thousand " likes" he has on His photograph from women he doesn't even know , how many of them would you say are supermodels , actresses , pop stars or on the other end of the scale emotionally stunted wannabe creepy type of women?

That women love his type doesn't mean they don't or won't like guys like you.
That women are attracted to his type doesn't even mean they would act on that attraction either.

It is what it is, simple sexual attraction at a visceral level.

The point is, sexual attraction is way more complex than you're making it out to be.


----------



## WyshIknew

Caribbean Man said:


> Now that's an interesting question with an interesting two word answer.
> 
> HELL YES!
> 
> Maybe that's why the domestic violence rates between lesbian couples are twice times higher than heterosexual couples?
> 
> Something worth thinking about.


Early in our marriage, I used to moonlight doing electronic repair work on TV, hi fi etc to help pay our mortgage.

The workshop had a flat above it where two gay guys lived. The regular screaming abuse I used to hear from one to the other was awful. I'm not sure if there was ever any physical abuse but there were a lot of 'noises'.

Then an hour later he would pop down for a chat with me as calm as if nothing had happened. :scratchhead:


----------



## Jellybeans

EleGirl said:


> This is for the guys...
> 
> What do you all think about this young lady's looks?


Looks like Minka Kelly.


----------



## Caribbean Man

WyshIknew said:


> Early in our marriage, I used to moonlight doing electronic repair work on TV, hi fi etc to help pay our mortgage.
> 
> The workshop had a flat above it where two gay guys lived. The regular screaming abuse I used to hear from one to the other was awful. I'm not sure if there was ever any physical abuse but there were a lot of 'noises'.
> 
> Then an hour later he would pop down for a chat with me as calm as if nothing had happened. :scratchhead:


Check the official statistics on domestic violence in the LGBT community , compare it and do the math..


----------



## WyshIknew

Model Trouble Photo Gallery - Naomi Campbell - Crime Library


Naomi Campbell et al?

He's welcome to them as far as I'm concerned, I have more respect for myself.

Never stick your d1ck in stupid or crazy.


----------



## treyvion

WyshIknew said:


> She looks really pretty Ele, not quite a stunner but very conventionally attractive.
> 
> Why? What's the catch?
> 
> I assume there is a catch.........
> 
> 
> 
> ETA, never mind, just saw your later post. What a cow.
> 
> Unfortunately these people do not come with a warning label attached to them.


It's just confidence. This one a crook too? Many are.


----------



## treyvion

Caribbean Man said:


> I think everyone here understands thaw we are speaking in general terms about a specific type of human behavior Wysh..
> 
> And based on that guy in the OP's Facebook page alone , it seems to be a fairly widespread phenomena.
> Of the over one hundred thousand " likes" he has on His photograph from women he doesn't even know , how many of them would you say are supermodels , actresses , pop stars or on the other end of the scale emotionally stunted wannabe creepy type of women?
> 
> That women love his type doesn't mean they don't or won't like guys like you.
> That women are attracted to his type doesn't even mean they would act on that attraction either.
> 
> It is what it is, simple sexual attraction at a visceral level.
> 
> The point is, sexual attraction is way more complex than you're making it out to be.


When they know he's somewhat bad it raise their excitement and fantasy in them. Don't understand it at all, about this guy is in a group who stereotypically won't help them out much, and she will want to follow him around.


----------



## WyshIknew

Caribbean Man said:


> I think everyone here understands thaw we are speaking in general terms about a specific type of human behavior Wysh..
> 
> And based on that guy in the OP's Facebook page alone , it seems to be a fairly widespread phenomena.
> Of the over one hundred thousand " likes" he has on His photograph from women he doesn't even know , how many of them would you say are supermodels , actresses , pop stars or on the other end of the scale emotionally stunted wannabe creepy type of women?
> 
> That women love his type doesn't mean they don't or won't like guys like you.
> That women are attracted to his type doesn't even mean they would act on that attraction either.
> 
> It is what it is, simple sexual attraction at a visceral level.
> 
> The point is, sexual attraction is way more complex than you're making it out to be.


But you were the one saying that 'women' are attracted to bad boys. I was the one saying that sexual attraction is more complex than _you_ were making it out to be. :scratchhead:

I dunno what's going on any more.

As I said it may be in my interpretation of what you wrote.

If you are saying that some women have the hots for bad boy gangsters and some don't, some would act on it some wouldn't, then I am in complete agreement with you.

It just seems to me that your original post did not make that clear.


----------



## WyshIknew

As an aside do we know that 50 cent is what he says he is?

I read somewhere that a lot of these rappers histories are totally made up for publicity.

In reality they are called Algernon and Mummy and Daddy are social workers, merchant bankers or accountants.

Perhaps a different thread though...


----------



## TiggyBlue

IMO it really has nothing to do with him being a 'bad boy', there are millions of 'bad boy' mugshots the mugshot that's gone viral is the physically hot guy with a striking eye color and skin color combination.


----------



## WyshIknew

TiggyBlue said:


> IMO it really has nothing to do with him being a 'bad boy', there are millions of 'bad boy' mugshots the mugshot that's gone viral is the physically hot guy with a striking eye color and skin color combination.


I agree, I'm a guy and he looks ridiculously hot to me. The kind of guy that walks into a bar and most guys hearts sink.

To be honest I thought we'd gone past him and were discussing bad boys in general.


----------



## treyvion

WyshIknew said:


> I agree, I'm a guy and he looks ridiculously hot to me. The kind of guy that walks into a bar and most guys hearts sink.
> 
> To be honest I thought we'd gone past him and were discussing bad boys in general.


Yeah it was a look you don't see every day, that's for sure. So compared to the con bad boy image, he's on a completely other planet.

I'm sure male models and male strippers get in trouble and have to take mug shots too. So there are probably other "hot" male mug shots.


----------



## Caribbean Man

WyshIknew said:


> As an aside do we know that 50 cent is what he says he is?
> 
> I read somewhere that a lot of these rappers histories are totally made up for publicity.
> 
> In reality they are called Algernon and Mummy and Daddy are social workers, merchant bankers or accountants.
> 
> Perhaps a different thread though...


Lol^^^.

Here's an excerpt from that study on Psychology today, detailing the methodology used.

_" Indeed, research has established that Dark Triad men demonstrate more sexual success by comparison to their peers. However, Carter and his colleagues point out that virtually all of these studies have used self-report data. In other words, the Dark Triad men participating in these studies have been describing themselves as having more sexual prowess. Given this one-sided view, the researchers wondered whether women would find Dark Triad men more attractive.

In order to investigate this question, Carter and his team presented 128 female undergraduates with the descriptions of two types of male characters: Dark Triads and controls. The high Dark Triad self- description encompassed traits from the "Dirty Dozen" measure, which includes: a desire for attention, admiration, favors, and prestige; the manipulation, exploitation, deceit and flattery of others; a lack of remorse, morality concerns and sensitivity, and cynicism. (The ‘Dirty Dozen’ is a condensed version of the Narcissistic Personality Inventory, Mach-IV, and Psychopathy Scale-III). The control self-description purposefully matched the high Dark Triad description, but it dropped out the dark personality traits.

After being presented with one of these two characters, the participants answered questions along a six-point scale about the attractiveness of the individual's personality (they also rated the characters for the Big Five personality traits, which is beyond the scope of this post). In addition, factors known to influence attractiveness ratings, such as wealth and education level, were omitted in order to reduce the possibility of bias. The investigators then ran their analyses.

What did Carter and his colleagues find? *Women found the Dark Triad personality more attractive than the control. This result is in keeping with previous studies in which Dark Triad men reported their increased level of sexual success...*"_

Is that acceptable enough for you?

Here's the link to that website:

Why Do Women Fall for Bad Boys? | Psychology Today

Still have your doubts?

ETA, maybe 50 cent is actually a Catholic Priest moonlighting as a rapper in order to raise funds for starving kids in Africa?

We would never don't know, except for his official police and medical records. And maybe those were forged too?


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

The "bad boy" thing isn't the heart of what makes this guy attractive. Dude has the dark skin light eye, soul piercing look... a la Adriana Lima. There's an exotic quality to it. People like the contrast.

That said, I suspect if you take the same dude (or any dude), change him up so he looks more domestic (sans tattoos etc) he'd be slightly less appealing; his more dominant seeming bad boy self probably has more edge - certain things that signal excitement and more physical nature. Hell, I noticed more unsolicited female attention after only getting a tattoo - there's something to the bad boy perception imo, but this guy would be plenty attractive to women regardless.


----------



## treyvion

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> The "bad boy" thing isn't the heart of what makes this guy attractive. Dude has the dark skin light eye, soul piercing look... a la Adriana Lima. There's an exotic quality to it. People like the contrast.
> 
> That said, I suspect if you take the same dude (or any dude), change him up so he looks more domestic (sans tattoos etc) he'd be slightly less appealing; his more dominant seeming bad boy self probably has more edge - certain things that signal excitement and more physical nature. Hell, I noticed more unsolicited female attention after only getting a tattoo - there's something to the bad boy perception imo, but this guy would be plenty attractive to women regardless.


Great analysis. Yes, he is spending alot more time on his physical dominant side... And the tatoos do not hurt him for the types that are attracted to him.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Sexy Mugshot Guy*



DvlsAdvc8 said:


> The "bad boy" thing isn't the heart of what makes this guy attractive. Dude has the dark skin light eye, soul piercing look... a la Adriana Lima. There's an exotic quality to it. People like the contrast.
> 
> That said, I suspect if you take the same dude (or any dude), change him up so he looks more domestic (sans tattoos etc) he'd be slightly less appealing; his more dominant seeming bad boy self probably has more edge - certain things that signal excitement and more physical nature. Hell, I noticed more unsolicited female attention after only getting a tattoo - there's something to the bad boy perception imo, but this guy would be plenty attractive to women regardless.


I think it's more the perfectly sculpted jawline, thick puffy lips, high cheekbones, strong brow that makes him "hot" and it's the perfectly symmetrical nose and exotic light colored eyes that make him "ridiculously" hot.

it's like the two girls with perfect make up and hair and large breasts. both are hot, one is a 9 but the one with a waist you can completely wrap your hands around and wearing lingerie that seems to fit at impossibly acute angles that makes a guy think "unreal!".


----------



## Caribbean Man

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> That said, I suspect if you take the same dude (or any dude), change him up so he looks more domestic (sans tattoos etc) he'd be slightly less appealing; his more dominant seeming bad boy self probably has more edge - certain things that signal excitement and more physical nature.


Lol,

So you're sayin that women are attracted to men with a little of what they consider as an " edge ?" 

I was beginning to think that based on what some here are saying , women are mostly attracted to monks , priests and spiritual gurus.

That women are attracted to those types , or some of the qualities they might possess is neither good nor bad. It is not a value judgment on women.
It is simply a fact of human nature.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Tangent...

My gf and I were watching Quantum of Solace last night. Bond gets a fancy hotel room and treats it like its nothing. Dismisses the bellhop and strides through the room, casually tossing his keys (a good distance) at the couch, like he owns the place. They pan to the woman he's with, who is clearly really into his demeanor. I kinda chuckled at seeing her. My gf said, "What? He's hot." I said, "She wasn't into him 2 seconds earlier. So its not his looks... its that he acts like he owns the place and doesn't care?" She says, "Not that he doesn't care, but that he has attitude and isn't impressed. He's crazy comfortable like he really does own the place. Been there done that... used to it. Its wildly confident and sexy. It makes us feel safe."

At first, I was kinda like "safe? wtf?" (especially considering she ends up dead and covered in oil). But I wonder if the risk taking nature of the bad boy personality, his comfort with extreme and attitude, plays into his aloofness and confidence so as to create this "safe" thing my gf mentioned. Kinda counterintuitive, but I think I follow what she's saying. Interesting choice of word. Safe.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Lon said:


> it's like the two girls with perfect make up and hair and large breasts. both are hot, one is a 9 but the one with a waist you can completely wrap your hands around and wearing lingerie that seems to fit at impossibly acute angles that makes a guy think "unreal!".


Good analysis.

But I'd prefer the size 9 though.
I prefer women with some flesh on them, not necessarily large breasts.

Just my personal preference from my past experience.


----------



## Caribbean Man

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Tangent...
> 
> My gf and I were watching Quantum of Solace last night. Bond gets a fancy hotel room and treats it like its nothing. Dismisses the bellhop and strides through the room, casually tossing his keys (a good distance) at the couch, like he owns the place. They pan to the woman he's with, who is clearly really into his demeanor. I kinda chuckled at seeing her. My gf said, "What? He's hot." I said, "She wasn't into him 2 seconds earlier. So its not his looks... its that he acts like he owns the place and doesn't care?" She says, "Not that he doesn't care, but that he has attitude and isn't impressed. He's crazy comfortable like he really does own the place. Been there done that... used to it. Its wildly confident and sexy. It makes us feel safe."
> 
> At first, I was kinda like "safe? wtf?" (especially considering she ends up dead and covered in oil). But I wonder if the risk taking nature of the bad boy personality, his comfort with extreme and attitude, plays into his aloofness and confidence so as to create this "safe" thing my gf mentioned. Kinda counterintuitive, but I think I follow what she's saying. Interesting choice of word. Safe.


Interesting that you should mention Bond.

What made the Bond character sell is that he's the perfect blend of a dangerous _bad boy_ and gentleman.
The dangerous "_ bad boy_" parts are in all the right places.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Caribbean Man said:


> Lol,
> 
> So you're sayin that women are attracted to men with a little of what they consider as an " edge ?"


Edge is my word to define it. Its a degree of risk, attitude, and self-assuredness. 



Caribbean Man said:


> I was beginning to think that based on what some here are saying , women are mostly attracted to monks , priests and spiritual gurus.


I tend to think that's what higher brain says. Lower brain sees the other type and says, "Hellooooo Testosterone!!!! Mama liiiiike."



Caribbean Man said:


> That women are attracted to those types , or some of the qualities they might possess is neither good nor bad. It is not a value judgment on women.
> It is simply a fact of human nature.


Exactly.

I gather the things that we associate with what I'd call "edginess", risky behavior, aggressiveness, are signals of high testosterone just as the sculpted jaw and masculine features of the dude are. I think its the expression of testosterone that plays the biggest part in appealing to lower brain. Lower brain usually wins - higher brain will rationalize whatever it has to.


----------



## Dreald

Nothing new here....

"Alpha fux, beta bux"

Here's a nice recent posting on FaceBook:











"I Cheated On My Husband To Secure Better Genes For My Children" :

http://************/cheated-on-husband-for-better-genes/

Young men out there, get snipped. Store your sperm. YOU bet the one who decides whether or not to have children with her. Men have zero reproductive rights. Yet you'll be made accountable to pay for HER decision to have kids. 

Even if you're a 12 y.o. boy who was legally raped:

Legally Obscene: Rape, Statutory Rape, and Child Support


----------



## treyvion

Dreald said:


> Nothing new here....
> 
> "Alpha fux, beta bux"
> 
> Here's a nice recent posting on FaceBook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I Cheated On My Husband To Secure Better Genes For My Children" :
> 
> http://************/cheated-on-husband-for-better-genes/
> 
> Young men out there, get snipped. Store your sperm. YOU bet the one who decides whether or not to have children with her. Men have zero reproductive rights. Yet you'll be made accountable to pay for HER decision to have kids.
> 
> Even if you're a 12 y.o. boy who was legally raped:
> 
> Legally Obscene: Rape, Statutory Rape, and Child Support


Woah!


----------



## WyshIknew

Caribbean Man said:


> Lol^^^.
> 
> Here's an excerpt from that study on Psychology today, detailing the methodology used.
> 
> _" Indeed, research has established that Dark Triad men demonstrate more sexual success by comparison to their peers. However, Carter and his colleagues point out that virtually all of these studies have used self-report data. In other words, the Dark Triad men participating in these studies have been describing themselves as having more sexual prowess. Given this one-sided view, the researchers wondered whether women would find Dark Triad men more attractive.
> 
> In order to investigate this question, Carter and his team presented 128 female undergraduates with the descriptions of two types of male characters: Dark Triads and controls. The high Dark Triad self- description encompassed traits from the "Dirty Dozen" measure, which includes: a desire for attention, admiration, favors, and prestige; the manipulation, exploitation, deceit and flattery of others; a lack of remorse, morality concerns and sensitivity, and cynicism. (The ‘Dirty Dozen’ is a condensed version of the Narcissistic Personality Inventory, Mach-IV, and Psychopathy Scale-III). The control self-description purposefully matched the high Dark Triad description, but it dropped out the dark personality traits.
> 
> After being presented with one of these two characters, the participants answered questions along a six-point scale about the attractiveness of the individual's personality (they also rated the characters for the Big Five personality traits, which is beyond the scope of this post). In addition, factors known to influence attractiveness ratings, such as wealth and education level, were omitted in order to reduce the possibility of bias. The investigators then ran their analyses.
> 
> What did Carter and his colleagues find? *Women found the Dark Triad personality more attractive than the control. This result is in keeping with previous studies in which Dark Triad men reported their increased level of sexual success...*"_
> 
> Is that acceptable enough for you?
> 
> Here's the link to that website:
> 
> Why Do Women Fall for Bad Boys? | Psychology Today
> 
> Still have your doubts?
> 
> ETA, maybe 50 cent is actually a Catholic Priest moonlighting as a rapper in order to raise funds for starving kids in Africa?
> 
> We would never don't know, except for his official police and medical records. And maybe those were forged too?


I read it.

If you had read the whole thing you will see that they admit that their study has flaws.

One of the main flaws that I could see was that their 'sample' was made entirely of undergraduate girls.

From the same study.

_Carter and his team report the limitations of the study, including that the participants were undergraduates, a population that tends to be oriented towards short-term relationships. In addition, the Dark Triad character embodied all of the descriptors of the “Dirty Dozen” measure, while the control character had none. In the real world, the investigators acknowledge that both Dark Triad traits and their derivatives run along a continuum, which was not captured in this study._

And these things are bogus anyway, they usually are run with a two extreme, false dichotomy premise. Ultra bad boy and ultra good boy.

In real life things are not like that, most guys are a mixture of bad boy and good boy. My wife loves my good boy traits and she also loves my bad boy traits.

What the study shows is that some women, especially young immature girls have a tendency to like bad boys.

This is no surprise really, it's what we have been saying all along.

Do you think you would get the same answers from 20 year old women, 30 year old women, 40 year old women etc.?


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

I think the above graphic is as extreme and cynical as thinking that women can't help but drop their panties for a psychopath. Most people occupy the happy middle.

But isn't this the basis for the saying that "women choose a man hoping he will change" - that they want the "bad boy" they were attracted to, to develop more "good boy" qualities? I sort of view it as women expecting what they think is a natural maturation or child rearing development.

In my dating experiences, the women I attract might be crazy about me for awhile, but they don't stay interested if I don't pivot toward greater depth and softness over time. In terms of persona, the bad boy with the soft underbelly (that only she knows) seems to be what most are after. It would be very interesting to read what a population of older women preferred in a similar study as the one cited above.


----------



## Caribbean Man

WyshIknew said:


> *What the study shows is that some women, especially young immature girls have a tendency to like bad boys.*


Absolutely not.

That is _your interpretation_ of what the study says.

Here's the conclusion of that piece:

"_This study is part of a growing body of research unveiling women's dueling desires. *On the one hand, they express wanting a relationship with a loving and committed partner for the long-term. Yet on the other hand, they demonstrate an attraction to men with darker personalities, typically for the short-term. It is important to recognize, however, that this dynamic has been shaped by the demands of evolution.* For the women who fall for bad boys—and the men who love them—these insights may help untangle this paradox._"

Society is evolving at a very rapid pace Wysh.
And women are part of that evolution.


----------



## WyshIknew

Caribbean Man said:


> We would never don't know, except for his official police and medical records. And maybe those were forged too?


Well yes they could be.

I don't know, I'm not in a position to verify them.

I imagine he is completely genuine, I just read that many of these guys have bogus histories.

It's not cool for a rapper to be just an ordinary guy.


----------



## Caribbean Man

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> In my dating experiences, the women I attract might be crazy about me for awhile, but they don't stay interested if I don't pivot toward greater depth and softness over time. In terms of persona, the bad boy with the soft underbelly (that only she knows) seems to be what most are after. It would be very interesting to read what a population of older women preferred in a similar study as the one cited above.


:iagree:

Same thing in my experience.

My wife didn't get with me because she felt that I was a
"_ goody two shoes_." She knew being with me was risky business. Everyone around her warned her about me. 
She rejected my advances three times.
But I was lucky because her sisters and especially her mother liked me.
Lol, her brother didn't like me at all.

My wife, back then we were just friends, was attracted to me , I could tell. But she made it clear what her boundaries were in the beginning, I felt as though I could actually see myself with her for he rest of my life, and we made a compromise that worked and is still working.


----------



## Deejo

*Re: Re: Sexy Mugshot Guy*



Lon said:


> I think it's more the perfectly sculpted jawline, thick puffy lips, high cheekbones, strong brow that makes him "hot" and it's the perfectly symmetrical nose and exotic light colored eyes that make him "ridiculously" hot.


At least until he smiles and they get a load of the gold inlaid teeth.

Objectification is fickle after all. And I don't mean that as cynical. We displayed a similar analog when we showed pics of pornstars without makeup.

There really is no arguing that there is a difference between the product or image someone represents, and the person. 

Such as a 50 Cent, Meeks, or a Charlie Sheehan.

In the case of Fitty and Sheehan, the product is a cleaned up version of the much less savory real thing.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

WyshIknew said:


> Do you think you would get the same answers from 20 year old women, 30 year old women, 40 year old women etc.?


I'd bet even the older women lean slightly more "bad" than "good" (quotes important, I'm not really a fan of characterizing these things as good and bad), unless they've had negative experiences and realized they need to seek differently (ha... how many do that before they're 40? lol).

There's also a relative to their experience or self-awareness to it though. I've known women who slept with me, but wouldn't date me because they perceived me as trouble (you have that song and dance down for a reason) - while others think I'm totally tame. The more sheltered types rarely go for me... I'm fun to play with, they're clearly attracted, but LTR? Its a clear no. So I suspect they're all looking for their own happy blend based on experience. Bad boy for one is tame for another. For relationships, it seems they want a guy just a little more "bad" than they are, but not so bad as to be cause of worry (infidelity, neglect etc).

I'd say its the difference between attraction and attachment. Any female opinions left in here? lol I'd like your take on this. Preferably more than saying "BECAUSE SCIENCE!!!"


----------



## Deejo

*Re: Re: Sexy Mugshot Guy*



DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Tangent...
> 
> My gf and I were watching Quantum of Solace last night. Bond gets a fancy hotel room and treats it like its nothing. Dismisses the bellhop and strides through the room, casually tossing his keys (a good distance) at the couch, like he owns the place. They pan to the woman he's with, who is clearly really into his demeanor. I kinda chuckled at seeing her. My gf said, "What? He's hot." I said, "She wasn't into him 2 seconds earlier. So its not his looks... its that he acts like he owns the place and doesn't care?" She says, "Not that he doesn't care, but that he has attitude and isn't impressed. He's crazy comfortable like he really does own the place. Been there done that... used to it. Its wildly confident and sexy. It makes us feel safe."
> 
> At first, I was kinda like "safe? wtf?" (especially considering she ends up dead and covered in oil). But I wonder if the risk taking nature of the bad boy personality, his comfort with extreme and attitude, plays into his aloofness and confidence so as to create this "safe" thing my gf mentioned. Kinda counterintuitive, but I think I follow what she's saying. Interesting choice of word. Safe.


Further tangent, the reason I love Connery and Craig in the role so much (as do most others) is that they are basically sociopaths; Craig more so than Connery.

They are dangerous and exciting men, and there is a reason that the character has endured for over half a century. And it isn't just because guys think he's cool.


----------



## WyshIknew

Caribbean Man said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> That is _your interpretation_ of what the study says.
> 
> Here's the conclusion of that piece:
> 
> "_This study is part of a growing body of research unveiling women's dueling desires. *On the one hand, they express wanting a relationship with a loving and committed partner for the long-term. Yet on the other hand, they demonstrate an attraction to men with darker personalities, typically for the short-term. It is important to recognize, however, that this dynamic has been shaped by the demands of evolution.* For the women who fall for bad boys—and the men who love them—these insights may help untangle this paradox._"
> 
> Society is evolving at a very rapid pace Wysh.
> And women are part of that evolution.


I know that and I do know that some women like bad boys.

But your original posts led me to believe that you thought that all women lusted after bad boys.

You even said this.


_Likewise ," bad boys " have no problem getting any type of woman he wants , even the most desired , best looking women._ 

And it wasn't my interpretation it is what the study said.

I don't know why you're arguing with me CM.

I and others on this thread have said that some women like bad boys, bad boys of one sort or another. Which is basically what you are saying now.

So we agree.

The only point of argument might be on what percentage lust after bad boys.

And to be honest I couldn't give a monkeys what percentage of women lust after bad boys, it's up to them what they do, just so long as they don't come running to me crying and complaining when he breaks their legs.


----------



## WyshIknew

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I'd bet even the older women lean slightly more "bad" than "good" (quotes important, I'm not really a fan of characterizing these things as good and bad), unless they've had negative experiences and realized they need to seek differently (ha... how many do that before they're 40? lol).
> 
> There's also a relative to their experience or self-awareness to it though. I've known women who slept with me, but wouldn't date me because they perceived me as trouble (you have that song and dance down for a reason) - while others think I'm totally tame. The more sheltered types rarely go for me... I'm fun to play with, they're clearly attracted, but LTR? Its a clear no. So I suspect they're all looking for their own happy blend based on experience. Bad boy for one is tame for another. For relationships, it seems they want a guy just a little more "bad" than they are, but not so bad as to be cause of worry (infidelity, neglect etc).
> 
> I'd say its the difference between attraction and attachment. Any female opinions left in here? lol I'd like your take on this. Preferably more than saying "BECAUSE SCIENCE!!!"


I agree. I've said all along that some women like 'bad boys' I don't know why I'm being characterised as saying something completely different.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

WyshIknew said:


> The only point of argument might be on what percentage lust after bad boys.


I think that's where the hitch is actually. I don't see the debate you're seeing. It just looks like different angles of the same thing. You seem to view them as categorically different men, and I'm not sure if that's the case viewed in relation to the whole population. One woman's tame is another woman's bad boy. Its relative to their own experience, but I suspect that almost all of them go for a guy a little edgier than they are. Trying to balance the appeal. "Bad" enough to them to be attracted, but safe enough to get attached.


----------



## EleGirl

WyshIknew said:


> I agree. I've said all along that some women like 'bad boys' I don't know why I'm being characterised as saying something completely different.


:iagree:


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

WyshIknew said:


> I agree. I've said all along that some women like 'bad boys' I don't know why I'm being characterised as saying something completely different.


I'm not opposing you Wysh. Just discussing.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Deejo said:


> Further tangent, the reason I love Connery and Craig in the role so much (as do most others) is that they are basically sociopaths; Craig more so than Connery.
> 
> They are dangerous and exciting men, and there is a reason that the character has endured for over half a century. And it isn't just because guys think he's cool.


IMO,

Sean Connery was the best James Bond ever.
He bought real refined masculinity to the character but was also very dangerous.

Another actor who portrays a similar kind of role is Anthony Hopkins.


----------



## Deejo

I'm not a bad boy by any stretch of the imagination. But ... I have pointed out previously that since my friends wives have apparently been given stories about my travel and dating exploits, whenever we all get together now they absolutely talk my ear off ... where, when married, no such interactions took place.

Do my friends wives want to sleep with me? I certainly hope not. But ... they have taken an interest in who I am and what I do that simply was not present previously.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

I gotta go with Craig. He brings a physicality and body to the role that no one else has. There are several scenes last night, watching QoS, where I'm like... "dude is ninja": how he escapes from M's suits in the elevator followed by evading the rest by hopping over the railing and walking on the outside of the balcony walls... how he escapes from the CIA scene in the bar by jumping from the building balcony to an adjacent apartment balcony. Totally slick and ninja.

Connery was more refined, but also a bit stuffy. I gotta think Craig's greater "rough around the edges" quality has a lot of appeal. And come on... I don't think women want to see Connery with his shirt off they way they do Craig. haha


----------



## ocotillo

Caribbean Man said:


> But even if he isn't ridiculously handsome , there is always something that attracts women. It might be other features, ruggedness , physical build , or other intangibles like the fact that he is a rebel , and does not give a fcuk what people think about him.


About twenty years ago or so, a family of four moved into my neighborhood. The husband was very short, but not skinny. From a distance, he reminded me a little of the actor, Joe Pesci - only more muscular and minus the face. 

You could tell that he was no sissy, but that's true of a lot business owners in construction, trucking, etc. Other than that, he appeared to be just an ordinary, everyday suburbanite. About a year later, he moved to a wealthier neighborhood and it was not until then people realized who he was. His real name was Salvatore Gravano. 

I think as you say, it's complicated. This man didn't have the stunning good looks of Jeremy Meeks and was only about 5'-4" or so, but in terms of, "Bad" it would to be tough to top the status of consigliere in the Gambino empire.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Sexy Mugshot Guy*



Deejo said:


> At least until he smiles and they get a load of the gold inlaid teeth.
> 
> Objectification is fickle after all. And I don't mean that as cynical. We displayed a similar analog when we showed pics of pornstars without makeup.
> 
> There really is no arguing that there is a difference between the product or image someone represents, and the person.
> 
> Such as a 50 Cent, Meeks, or a Charlie Sheehan.
> 
> In the case of Fitty and Sheehan, the product is a cleaned up version of the much less savory real thing.


if he had pearly whites on top of all the rest, us men should all just fall on our own swords.


----------



## coffee4me

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I'd bet even the older women lean slightly more "bad" than "good" (quotes important, I'm not really a fan of characterizing these things as good and bad), unless they've had negative experiences and realized they need to seek differently (ha... how many do that before they're 40? lol).
> 
> There's also a relative to their experience or self-awareness to it though. I've known women who slept with me, but wouldn't date me because they perceived me as trouble (you have that song and dance down for a reason) - while others think I'm totally tame. The more sheltered types rarely go for me... I'm fun to play with, they're clearly attracted, but LTR? Its a clear no. So I suspect they're all looking for their own happy blend based on experience. Bad boy for one is tame for another. For relationships, it seems they want a guy just a little more "bad" than they are, but not so bad as to be cause of worry (infidelity, neglect etc).
> 
> I'd say its the difference between attraction and attachment. Any female opinions left in here? lol I'd like your take on this. Preferably more than saying "BECAUSE SCIENCE!!!"


My first experience with a boy was definitely a "bad boy" had been to juvy and smoked cigarettes. I was about as a goody two shoes as they come. Looking back I can't say for sure all the things that made him attractive to me. He was handsome, he had experiences that fascinated me and I was intrigued by the fact that he liked me given we were total opposites. Perhaps I was just a conquest can't say for sure, perhaps he was a conquest. 

My next boyfriend was older than me. He was a good guy in every way but there was that element of bad given that he was older. Perhaps another conquest 

Then came the man I would marry. Most definitely a "bad boy" given my sheltered upbringing. He was working hard to reform himself and I believed, given we were still teenagers when we met that he would evolve with me in this life. I didn't realize that many of the characteristics he had formed in his early teens and would never leave him entirely. Lesson learned.

So here I sit in my late 40's and I'm less attracted to "bad" I need calm and someone who is similar to me, I'm done with opposites attract. The attraction to the bad man or the man with an edge is perhaps still there but I remind myself that I'm supposed to be older and wiser.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Sexy Mugshot Guy*



coffee4me said:


> My first experience with a boy was definitely a "bad boy" had been to juvy and smoked cigarettes. I was about as a goody two shoes as they come. Looking back I can't say for sure all the things that made him attractive to me. He was handsome, he had experiences that fascinated me and I was intrigued by the fact that he liked me given we were total opposites. Perhaps I was just a conquest can't say for sure, perhaps he was a conquest.
> 
> My next boyfriend was older than me. He was a good guy in every way but there was that element of bad given that he was older. Perhaps another conquest
> 
> Then came the man I would marry. Most definitely a "bad boy" given my sheltered upbringing. He was working hard to reform himself and I believed, given we were still teenagers when we met that he would evolve with me in this life. I didn't realize that many of the characteristics he had formed in his early teens and would never leave him entirely. Lesson learned.
> 
> So here I sit in my late 40's and I'm less attracted to "bad" I need calm and someone who is similar to me, I'm done with opposites attract. The attraction to the bad man or the man with an edge is perhaps still there but I remind myself that I'm supposed to be older and wiser.


hopefully you can find a true gentlemen who hasn't actually grown resentful for having all the virtues that for so long has caused him to lose the important competitions to the a holes.


----------



## EleGirl

Lon said:


> if he had pearly whites on top of all the rest, us men should all just fall on our own swords.


His smile with the gold overlays just ruin it all. They are grosss. (his criminal records puts a nail in the coffin.)

His mother as a web page asking for funding for his defense.

Apparently his wife is furoi8us about the internet attention he's getting.


"She's upset. She's furious," Meeks' friend Simone Johnson told the TV station. "Her man's in there, and people are taking it as a joke."

"It's better than the attention my clients usually get," Meek's public defender Sam Behar said

Read more: Jeremy Meeks’ wife furious about attention over ‘sexy’ mug: ‘Her man’s in there, and people are taking it as a joke' - NY Daily News

Read more: Jeremy Meeks’ wife furious about attention over ‘sexy’ mug: ‘Her man’s in there, and people are taking it as a joke' - NY Daily News


----------



## Lon

coffee4me said:


> I only had one good guy who very subtly pursued me, he never made his move thou.
> 
> Perhaps that was part of the problem , these guys with the edge spoke up where others did not.


With making a move on a woman comes a lot of risk - if you can provide the opportunities for a gentleman to see past that risk he will move, but if you play too hard too get or you expect men to put it all out there, the only ones that may go for it will be the risk takers, or ones that have no shame and never sense any risk.


----------



## Caribbean Man

coffee4me said:


> I only had one good guy who very subtly pursued me, he never made his move thou.
> 
> *Perhaps that was part of the problem , these guys with the edge spoke up where others did not.*


This ,right there^^^.

But the maxim says that " _hindsight is 20/20 vision."_
Definitely you're older and wiser.


----------



## Caribbean Man

ocotillo said:


> About twenty years ago or so, a family of four moved into my neighborhood. The husband was very short, but not skinny. From a distance, he reminded me a little of the actor, Joe Pesci - only more muscular and minus the face.
> 
> You could tell that he was no sissy, but that's true of a lot business owners in construction, trucking, etc. Other than that, he appeared to be just an ordinary, everyday suburbanite. About a year later, he moved to a wealthier neighborhood and it was not until then people realized who he was. His real name was Salvatore Gravano.
> 
> I think as you say, it's complicated. This man didn't have the stunning good looks of Jeremy Meeks and was only about 5'-4" or so, but in terms of, "Bad" it would to be tough to top the status of consigliere in the Gambino empire.


You'd probably be surprised at the types of TV / movie characters my wife likes.


----------



## Deejo

Fortune favors the bold ... and those who generally don't give much of a sh!t about the outcome. I guess that can be seen as confident, and 'edgy'.

I know one of the reasons my dating ratios went up was just how much more relaxed and fun I became, whether it was via, mail, phone, or in-person.


----------



## coffee4me

Caribbean Man said:


> This ,right there^^^.
> 
> But the maxim says that " _hindsight is 20/20 vision."_
> Definitely you're older and wiser.


That's it CM all that happened before I was 20 years old, then I was in a relationship for 25 years. I do realize thou that I had the tendency as a younger woman to like men who were quite different than me and I also did not want to hold someone's past against them. The man I married had a hard life and he fought like heck to overcome it. Much of who he was and what he had accomplished in our first 15 years together I admired. 

I only know now that being that opposite from your spouse may not be the best recipe for the long run.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

coffee4me said:


> Then came the man I would marry. Most definitely a "bad boy" given my sheltered upbringing. He was working hard to reform himself and I believed, that he would evolve with me in this life. I didn't realize that many of the characteristics he had formed in his early teens and would never leave him entirely. Lesson learned.


I think this describes my ex's experience with me. Prior to her, I was pushing limits and getting into trouble - probably over-adjusting to having been too much of a good guy, having quasi-parental duties with my far younger siblings and chaotic mother, years earlier. I was in a reform period, and she was a nice, very sheltered girl, but very open minded and really interested in my crazy experiences. Very much opposites. So I sort of went into it thinking that I'd help expose her to some of my more exciting world with lots of new experiences, and she'd help settle me down... and it was a happy middle for quite awhile, but then we both went back to base - her routine and safe, me spontaneous and more risky. Disconnect.

Dating since has been a tricky thing. In the back of my mind, I'm looking for signs that a girl will switch from the more adventurous I prefer, to the routine and safe that I can't seem to relate to. I see it in a number of my friends relationships where they complain their wives used to do such and such with them, but now its ALL about family life. That happening again has probably been my greatest concern.


----------



## Caribbean Man

coffee4me said:


> That's it CM all that happened before I was 20 years old, then I was in a relationship for 25 years. I do realize thou that I had the tendency as a younger woman to like men who were quite different than me and I also did not want to hold someone's past against them. The man I married had a hard life and he fought like heck to overcome it. Much of who he was and what he had accomplished in our first 15 years together I admired.
> 
> *I only know now that being that opposite from your spouse may not be the best recipe for the long run*.


And therein lies the paradox for women.

Sometimes the type of man they're attracted to isn't the right type _for them_ in the long run.

Yes they like racy , edgy and so forth, some might even take it to the extreme. But it is now common knowledge that such a man might not be a good long term provider who could nurture deep caring , loving relationships.

And sometimes they can, lol.

A real catch 22.

My guess is that's the reason the more financially independent type of women like those at the pinnacle of their career might be more inclined to act on their base attraction to those types of men because they aren't dependent upon them for anything and are disposable to them.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Lon said:


> With making a move on a woman comes a lot of risk - if you can provide the opportunities for a gentleman to see past that risk he will move, but if you play too hard too get or you expect men to put it all out there, the only ones that may go for it will be the risk takers, or ones that have no shame and never sense any risk.


What I learned: The risk is only an illusion. There's no risk at all. You had nothing and you lose nothing. If you're hurt by being turned down, you invested too much in someone you don't even really know. They might have said yes, only for you to find out you don't really like them anyway.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Deejo said:


> Fortune favors the bold ... and those who generally don't give much of a sh!t about the outcome. I guess that can be seen as confident, and 'edgy'.
> 
> I know one of the reasons my dating ratios went up was just how much more relaxed and fun I became, whether it was via, mail, phone, or in-person.


My " dating " experience was that I was never afraid of rejection from women, so I was never afraid to approach. I was never a fan of " pick up lines " either.

Ironically , that also gave me the edge in this business I run.
90% of our customers are women , most of them are from the upper socio economic rungs.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Caribbean Man said:


> My guess is that's the reason the more financially independent type of women like those at the pinnacle of their career might be more inclined to act on their base attraction to those types of men because they aren't dependent upon them for anything and are disposable to them.


That really depends... I have mixed thoughts. They didn't become financially independent at the pinnacle of their career type by being irresponsible or careless. I do get the vibe that they have a greater sense of self though (or more assertive of it). Less "selfless giver" than many. I can't really peg them.


----------



## Caribbean Man

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> What I learned: The risk is only an illusion.* There's no risk at all. You had nothing and you lose nothing.* If you're hurt by being turned down, you invested too much in someone you don't even really know. They might have said yes, only for you to find out you don't really like them anyway.


Exactly!:smthumbup:


----------



## Created2Write

Lyris said:


> I don't want to date him. I just think he's extremely handsome.
> 
> What's the point of debating about how much women swoon over criminals when none of those women are here? Anyway, if it was all about Bad Boy appeal, any bog standard, toothless, pock marked armed robber would get the same reaction, wouldn't he.


Had to quote this. So true!


----------



## Caribbean Man

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> That really depends... I have mixed thoughts. They didn't become financially independent at the pinnacle of their career type by being irresponsible or careless. I do get the vibe that they have a greater sense of self though (or more assertive of it). Less "selfless giver" than many. I can't really peg them.


Well that's the point.

They have little to lose , so to them, they aren't being irresponsible. Much like their male contemporaries , they see it a " fun."

That's why I disagreed with Wysh and others who said that these women were emotionally damaged.

Lets face it. If they were _that_ emotionally challenged or unstable , then they wouldn't have been able to make it to the top in the first place, neither maintain their place in the spotlight.


----------



## TiggyBlue

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> That really depends... I have mixed thoughts. They didn't become financially independent at the pinnacle of their career type by being irresponsible or careless. I do get the vibe that they have a greater sense of self though (or more assertive of it). Less "selfless giver" than many. I can't really peg them.


Maybe not irresponsible, but a lot didn't get ahead without taking any risks and take action to get what they want.


----------



## Created2Write

WyshIknew said:


> So you did work in the penal system and you saw women there who are attracted to gangsters and thugs?
> 
> Quelle surprise.
> 
> You know, I was in the library the other day and apart from women who were there to study I saw women there who seemed to be attracted to intelligent, studious guys.
> 
> There are even women who are attracted to techy geek guys like myself, not many I'll grant you but they do exist.
> 
> You can't take an isolated group and apply their preferences to everyone.


:iagree:


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Sexy Mugshot Guy*



DvlsAdvc8 said:


> What I learned: The risk is only an illusion. There's no risk at all. You had nothing and you lose nothing. If you're hurt by being turned down, you invested too much in someone you don't even really know. They might have said yes, only for you to find out you don't really like them anyway.


There is a huge social risk of having a public track record of being rejected often. if you can insulate your track record of being a loser (by moving around lots, or playing con artist games) or else you generally have a successful record well then there is no risk, you have preselection working in your favor. But if you are known to strike out all the time, another unsuccessful at bat just hurts your stats and your prospects even further.


----------



## WyshIknew

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I'm not opposing you Wysh. Just discussing.


I know and I appreciate that.

It's just that CM keeps posting things at me and saying "Now will that convince you"? or some such thing.

I have already said, right from the start actually, that some women like gangsters, murderers and other categories of bad boy and some don't.

My initial issue was my interpretation of CM's posts that seemed to indicate, to me at least, that he thought all women liked bad boys, fuelled by comments like "bad boys can get any women they want."

He has since said that was not his meaning, so that is great, we agree.

But he keeps posting to me to try and convince me that some women like bad boys and telling me that I'm looking at attraction in a too simplified way. :scratchhead:

So once more, I quite agree that some women like bad boys. For some it is merely a fantasy attraction and some carry through and some make it a reality.

Ok?


----------



## Created2Write

Deejo said:


> Further tangent, the reason I love Connery and Craig in the role so much (as do most others) is that they are basically sociopaths; Craig more so than Connery.
> 
> They are dangerous and exciting men, and there is a reason that the character has endured for over half a century. And it isn't just because guys think he's cool.


Yeah...the movies are interesting.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Lon said:


> There is a huge social risk of having a public track record of being rejected often.


The longer or closer we look at something the more obsessed we become with it.

So sometimes it better to focus on doing what we really want to do, rather than on failure or rejection.


----------



## Created2Write

The guy in the mug shot is okay...I don't think he's hot or as good looking as others say he is. His criminal record, alone, is enough to make him hideous. I'm not now, and never have been, attracted to the "bad boys". Bad boys didn't settle down, have a family, stay faithful...everything I wanted from a romantic relationship needed an intelligent, responsible man who valued his life and used it to better himself, and for that reason I've always ignored and rejected the bad boys. No matter how physically attractive others thought they were.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Sexy Mugshot Guy*



Caribbean Man said:


> The longer or closer we look at something the more obsessed we become with it.
> 
> So sometimes it better to focus on doing what we really want to do, rather than on failure or rejection.


easy to say when not constantly failing and being rejected.


----------



## mablenc

His go fund me page has over 25K shares and Recent Donations (216)$3,785 raised by 216 people in 3 days.

I guess many people are not giving anything more than Facebook comments and likes.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Caribbean Man said:


> My " dating " experience was that I was never afraid of rejection from women, so I was never afraid to approach.


You lucky bastid. I went to military school through most of adolescence. I had squat for experience with women until about 10th grade - and I mean squat. They were literally creatures from another world (literally, since I saw so few!) and I didn't speak their language or have any idea what to say at all - what could we possibly have in common?? So I was scared sh*tless just standing next to them, much less striking up a conversation. I followed mom's advice - just be nice. Omg, this was sh*tty advice. lol This earned me a lot of girl friends (friend zone), and no girlfriends. I didn't know how to flirt, and I didn't know how to recognize when they were flirting. Social nightmare.

It wasn't until I stopped caring and befriending my way into a date, and basically became a troubled mess that I drew the interest of the overt/aggressive girls. I wasn't really happy with them though, so I took it upon myself to learn and practice everything I could about meeting people - not the least of which was not worrying about rejection. Timing was fortunate. I was in college soon thereafter, and girls seemed to loosen up. At some point, I realized how stupid it was to have been so nervous in the first place. Even more remarkable to me at the time, I started to perceive that a LOT of them were just as nervous as nervous as I used to be. 



Caribbean Man said:


> I was never a fan of " pick up lines " either.


Me neither. I've always been more creative than a pickup line when I was comfortable, the trick for me, was how to get comfortable... and correcting a number of the missteps I was making that made me seem either a platonic friend, or a needy guy. If you're perceived as either of those, you might as well pack your bags.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Sexy Mugshot Guy*



Created2Write said:


> The guy in the mug shot is okay...I don't think he's hot or as good looking as others say he is. His criminal record, alone, is enough to make him hideous. I'm not now, and never have been, attracted to the "bad boys". Bad boys didn't settle down, have a family, stay faithful...everything I wanted from a romantic relationship needed an intelligent, responsible man who valued his life and used it to better himself, and for that reason I've always ignored and rejected the bad boys. No matter how physically attractive others thought they were.


actually if you read the story in the links that elegirl posted, all of his friends and family have said he exactly that, that he has settled into family life, put his kids and wife ahead of himself etc.

either they are all just in on a lie to get him off the charges, or else he just became a magnitude of order more attractive to millions of women.

A bad boy can't ever even compete against a ridiculously looking, reformed, bad boy.


----------



## Created2Write

Lon said:


> actually if you read the story in the links that elegirl posted, all of his friends and family have said he exactly that, that he has settled into family life, put his kids and wife ahead of himself etc.
> 
> either they are all just in on a lie to get him off the charges, or else he just became a magnitude of order more attractive to millions of women.


Settling down after he has a criminal record doesn't mean squat to me. I never have, and would never, consider dating anyone with a criminal record. Looks, potential, money...makes no difference to me. I want someone who is responsible and hasn't wasted months, or years, of their life doing stupid things. 

Some women like the risk, the thrill, of being with a bad boy. Not me at all. I like the safety and security of a responsible mate. And, for me, a reformed bad boy still has the potential to return to his old ways. Therefore, no security whatsoever, and simultaneously, no attraction whatsoever.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Lon said:


> easy to say when not constantly failing and being rejected.


Well, yes and no.

Fearing rejection from a strange woman is giving her power over the pleasure centers of your brain. Our brains are hard wired to win, but this is a strange woman who doesn't give a fcuk about you.

So why should you care too much about whether or not she accepts your advances?

You hope she responds positively , but keep in mind that it can go either way, it's her right , as well as yours.

My personal mantra back then was never to seek validation from strange women, so I was never really too invested and disappointment was low.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Lon said:


> There is a huge social risk of having a public track record of being rejected often. if you can insulate your track record of being a loser (by moving around lots, or playing con artist games) or else you generally have a successful record well then there is no risk, you have preselection working in your favor. But if you are known to strike out all the time, another unsuccessful at bat just hurts your stats and your prospects even further.


Honestly, I think that contagious social perception ends in high school. I didn't face much of that, because I hadn't really gotten over the fear of it. I was just getting started 11th and 12th grade. Kinda funny to fear something that's never really happened, but I did. I just *knew* that if they weren't showing interest in me (which had more to do with my inability to see it than actual lack of interest - I was as cute as ever ), then I just assumed they'd say no and wouldn't ask - I'd befriend and hope fate would intervene or things just became obvious. I also didn't really know how to approach asking. It wasn't until my senior year that I started getting rolling. Oh, I had gfs... accidental ones. Ones I wasn't really that into, but living alone at 16 and being needy, you start to adjust. In the end, I decided this wasn't what I wanted and decided to change my approach.

The population I was regularly exposed to exploded after HS. I didn't immediately go to college - I took a year off... for lack of funds and previously mentioned "troubled mess" period. My social explosion came from this time through college, meeting lots of new people, getting plenty of rejections, but also some successes... lots of experimentation. There were so many people, so few of whom actually knew each other, that getting rejected didn't carry forward. No body even knew you'd made a move on so and so, if they knew her at all. At first more exposure meant more success, but then success meant less need, and greater confidence. There was a snowball effect for me... which I like to jest, translated to: "The less I cared, the more interest I got". The less I focused inward, on what I was feeling, the more extroverted and involved with people I became.

Today, I'm not likely to ever see a girl I hit on again. I'm probably not even going to see someone who knows her. So no rejection carries forward, even if I did care. The older you get, the less anyone seems to care about such things. Yeah, I had a go with so and so and got shot down. Oh well. I might try again... or not. And after really putting yourself out there often, I have to say it all comes a lot more naturally. Such that its hard for me to really say I'm exposing myself to any risk. I generally don't close until I'm already pretty sure she's sold... whether its the result of one interaction, or many... in the same night, or over a period of time.


----------



## ocotillo

Caribbean Man said:


> You'd probably be surprised at the types of TV / movie characters my wife likes.


Would she be happy, unhappy or indifferent to realize she was living down the street from the "Real thing?"


----------



## mablenc

Lon said:


> actually if you read the story in the links that elegirl posted, all of his friends and family have said he exactly that, that he has settled into family life, put his kids and wife ahead of himself etc.
> 
> either they are all just in on a lie to get him off the charges, or else he just became a magnitude of order more attractive to millions of women.
> 
> A bad boy can't ever even compete against a ridiculously looking, reformed, bad boy.


But he had a warrant out for him and they found unregistered guns and "what appears to be" marijuana. He also was convicted for child abuse as he beat up a 16 year old. I'm sorry but of I was turning my life around I would make sure there were no guns or drugs in my possession. Momma is down playing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## coffee4me

Lon said:


> easy to say when not constantly failing and being rejected.


That's a tough one Lon, kinda a catch 22. If constantly being rejected your confidence takes a hit and yet confidence is very attractive.


----------



## Lon

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Honestly, I think that contagious social perception ends in high school...


I think a lot of this depends on circumstance. High school certainly involves a large, well-informed social network of who said what etc. After high school, suddenly you do not have 100+ peers in your grade, plus another 200+ in close proximity that know exactly which girls you struck out with and which ones the other girls all think are hot.

Suddenly you have a lot more freedom - your social network may only involve a few cowerkers, your church, your neighbors, your family and your close friends. In big cities you have a lot more anonymity and a much smaller proportion of women that have a clue about your track record, but in the age of technology they have gotten quite adept at being able to find it out from google, facebook, instagram etc.

Same formula at work though, just less options surrounding the immiediate vicinity to have to calculate.


----------



## Lon

mablenc said:


> But he had a warrant out for him and they found unregistered guns and "what appears to be" marijuana. He also was convicted for child abuse as he beat up a 16 year old. I'm sorry but of I was turning my life around I would make sure there were no guns or drugs in my possession. Momma is down playing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Awe, give the guy a chance  everyone he knows smokes pot, who cares? And the guns, he was just holding them for a friend, he never even discharged them! Beating up the 16year old was from a different point in his life that he is trying to leave behind, and the teen was very strong for such a young person...


----------



## WyshIknew

coffee4me said:


> That's a tough one Lon, kinda a catch 22. If constantly being rejected your confidence takes a hit and yet confidence is very attractive.


Maybe it is time more women took the lead in such matters?

As I understand it girls are far more forward with letting a guy know that she finds him attractive nowadays when compared to my youth.


----------



## Lon

Caribbean Man said:


> Well, yes and no.
> 
> Fearing rejection from a strange woman is giving her power over the pleasure centers of your brain. Our brains are hard wired to win, but this is a strange woman who doesn't give a fcuk about you.
> 
> So why should you care too much about whether or not she accepts your advances?
> 
> You hope she responds positively , but keep in mind that it can go either way, it's her right , as well as yours.
> 
> My personal mantra back then was never to seek validation from strange women, so I was never really too invested and disappointment was low.


I'm sure meeks doesn't give any power to women that don't care about him.

As for me, I can be a gentleman and not need validation from women, but then they will stay strange women and never get to know me which is a very lonely existence. (or atleast it would be, had I not decided to take a risk and make a move on a lady whose validation I certainly did want!).


----------



## Lon

WyshIknew said:


> Maybe it is time more women took the lead in such matters?
> 
> As I understand it girls are far more forward with letting a guy know that she finds him attractive nowadays when compared to my youth.


They do when the guy is hot, like meeks (or even not quite that much so).


----------



## WyshIknew

Lon said:


> They do when the guy is hot, like meeks (or even not quite that much so).


I dunno, I'm as plain as a plain thing but I still occasionally get told I'm attractive.

I'm sure some are merely being friendly but also sure some are trying it on.


----------



## mablenc

Lon said:


> Awe, give the guy a chance  everyone he knows smokes pot, who cares? And the guns, he was just holding them for a friend, he never even discharged them! Beating up the 16year old was from a different point in his life that he is trying to leave behind, and the teen was very strong for such a young person...


You are right, I'm so judgemenal. He's too cute to have committed any crime other than being too sexy. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Lon said:


> Same formula at work though, just less options surrounding the immiediate vicinity to have to calculate.


I dunno... I live in a medium sized city. We don't even have a Cheesecake Factory (we got a PF Changs though, so I'm content for the time being... lettuce wrap thingie ftw!). I know a LOT of people here, and yet its still a "thing" to see someone I know when I'm tooling about... not a really common experience like a small town.

I'd suggest that you're focusing your thoughts too inwardly, and that the more you focus them outward, the more comfortable you'll be. Look for small, short, positive conversations with single women you're interested in that you see relatively often. Then one day, invite them somewhere. Easy peasy. Don't imply anything serious. Could be as simple as coffee. Then, what are they to rejecting? Coffee? You've put little skin in the game. If it goes well, its easy to parlay that into more. "We should do this again some time, what's your number?" or connect on facebook. Then later you can mention that you enjoyed the talk, and can go for the assertive: "Let's go for dinner Friday." or more soft: "How about going for dinner Friday?"

If its a major vulnerability/exposure to do this, re-work your mind... rationalizing "Hey, its just dinner, not a proposal." It has uber importance in your mind, not necessarily hers. If you put too much importance in it, she'll sniff that vibe and rabbit. Its just dinner.

TBH, I'm not really sure women even talk about the guys they have to turn down, at least not in the negative sense, unless they had to do so in spectacular fashion or do so repeatedly. Do it right and you're a fine guy... just not one she's interested in. She's not motivated to tell everyone "Gah, I had to turn down so and so. Can you believe that loser hit on me? As if!!!"

This doesn't really happen. Of course, I'm a not a lady, so maybe they can verify what I'm saying isn't completely crap.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

mablenc said:


> But he had a warrant out for him and they found unregistered guns and "what appears to be" marijuana. He also was convicted for child abuse as he beat up a 16 year old. I'm sorry but of I was turning my life around I would make sure there were no guns or drugs in my possession. Momma is down playing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Or... that is turning his life around compared to his past!!


----------



## samyeagar

This has gotten me wondering if this whole mugshot thing has really exposed a double standard, or brought incorrect social assumptions to the forfront. I tend to think it's more the latter. I think it has clearly shown that contrary to popular thought, women are very capable of separating the physical from everything else about a man. They can look at him and objectively say he's hot, even knowing everything else about him. I think it also shows that men, contrary to popular belief are capable of tying the physical looks of a person into everything else about them and find them less attractive based on the non physical.


----------



## mablenc

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Or... that is turning his life around compared to his past!!


:rofl::rofl::rofl: true, taking baby steps.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

WyshIknew said:


> Maybe it is time more women took the lead in such matters?
> 
> As I understand it girls are far more forward with letting a guy know that she finds him attractive nowadays when compared to my youth.


You shut up. Shut your mouth! 

We have it good. We WANT the responsibility for approaching. You know what kind of rejection they get? The "nobody ever approaches me" rejection. Which would you prefer, being rejected by a few women you approach, or the sense that you're rejected by EVERYONE? - even though there's a cultural perception that men are rabid for any lady parts they can get a hold of... they'll lower their standards even!! But even then, they STILL don't want yours... the never approached rejection is probably worse. Or hell, the "Only nasty guys approach me!!! I'm so bothered by them!" That probably sucks too.

You have to empathize with that. Rejected AND regularly annoyed? See? We have it easy.

As the approacher, at least you get to take fate into your own hands and adjust as necessary. As the passive, "wait for them to approach" person, you're just sitting there batting your eyes and laughing at jokes... frustrated as hell as to why this person doesn't get a clue and escalate. Or having to swat away the ever pestering loser guy flies.

I kinda think most guys don't want to just sit there and feel helpless to affect the outcome.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Sexy Mugshot Guy*



coffee4me said:


> It's interesting I was thinking about this. Why would I be hesitant to take the lead in such matters. My thought process is that if a guy doesn't take a risk to strike up a conversation with me first then I must not be worth the risk. (he is not interested) sort of a silent rejection.
> 
> But I'm not very experienced in these matters. I'm rarely ever approached. If I ever have a man ask me for my number, I'll probably kiss him just for being the first one to ask.


how does he know if you are worth the risk if you are not willing to give out a little information? otherwise all we got to go on is what you look like, and if you are attractive to any guys the only ones making the moves will be the ones who are basing it purely on your looks. this is why society values women so highly for their looks, because they are expected to be the ones to respond instead of initiate a reaction.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

samyeagar said:


> I think it has clearly shown that contrary to popular thought, women are very capable of separating the physical from everything else about a man. They can look at him and objectively say he's hot, even knowing everything else about him. I think it also shows that men, contrary to popular belief are capable of tying the physical looks of a person into everything else about them and find them less attractive based on the non physical.


That's a good point. I kinda pause though... because the physical attraction elements still seem a little different in men and women. I'm more inclined to believe when a man says "she's hot" that this is also expressly saying "I'd hit it." When a woman does it, I've come to interpret the physical interest more like "I would hit it..." <--- dot dot dot... if x, y, and z, are also kosher.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

coffee4me said:


> My thought process is that if a guy doesn't take a risk to strike up a conversation with me first then I must not be worth the risk. (he is not interested) sort of a silent rejection.


Bingo! That's exactly how I've thought of it.


----------



## samyeagar

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> That's a good point. I kinda pause though... because the physical attraction elements still seem a little different in men and women. I'm more inclined to believe when a man says "she's hot" that this is also expressly saying "I'd hit it." *When a woman does it*, I've come to interpret the physical interest more like "I would hit it..." <--- dot dot dot... if x, y, and z, are also kosher.


When some women do it...there are plenty out there that wouldn't have that dot dot dot list...they'd just hit it...of course some of those would be the ones that would then complain about all the bad stuff about the guy...


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

samyeagar said:


> When some women do it...there are plenty out there that wouldn't have that dot dot dot list...they'd just hit it...of course some of those would be the ones that would then complain about all the bad stuff about the guy...


That's true, but I think its a fair generalization. The vast majority won't have sex with a guy based solely on looks. Some will, no judgment here... but most... won't. On reddit for example, if you peruse some of the casual hookup subreddits, where there are actually plenty of women participants... you'll notice almost NONE of them go for only the physical. They want some aspect of compatibility in demeanor. They want a fVck *buddy*, not just an empty fVck body. Lots of conversations about it there, because the guys mostly have a hard time understanding the difference between these requirements and boyfriend material.


----------



## samyeagar

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> That's true, but I think its a fair generalization. The vast majority won't have sex with a guy based solely on looks. Some will, no judgment here... but most... won't. On reddit for example, if you peruse some of the casual hookup subreddits, where there are actually plenty of women participants... you'll notice almost NONE of them go for only the physical. They want some aspect of compatibility in demeanor. They want a fVck *buddy*, not just an empty fVck body. Lots of conversations about it there, because the guys mostly have a hard time understanding the difference between these requirements and boyfriend material.


To some extent sure, but I also think that social conditioning has convinced a lot of women that they NEED something other than just the physical hotness, and they will find ways of rationalizing and excuse making to justify their wanting to bang the guy...


----------



## WyshIknew

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> You shut up. Shut your mouth!
> 
> We have it good. We WANT the responsibility for approaching. You know what kind of rejection they get? The "nobody ever approaches me" rejection. Which would you prefer, being rejected by a few women you approach, or the sense that you're rejected by EVERYONE? - even though there's a cultural perception that men are rabid for any lady parts they can get a hold of... they'll lower their standards even!! But even then, they STILL don't want yours... the never approached rejection is probably worse. Or hell, the "Only nasty guys approach me!!! I'm so bothered by them!" That probably sucks too.
> 
> You have to empathize with that. Rejected AND regularly annoyed? See? We have it easy.
> 
> As the approacher, at least you get to take fate into your own hands and adjust as necessary. As the passive, "wait for them to approach" person, you're just sitting there batting your eyes and laughing at jokes... frustrated as hell as to why this person doesn't get a clue and escalate. Or having to swat away the ever pestering loser guy flies.
> 
> I kinda think most guys don't want to just sit there and feel helpless to affect the outcome.


Yes, this was me. I felt it was important for me to keep asking. I felt less of a man for not asking.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

samyeagar said:


> To some extent sure, but I also think that social conditioning has convinced a lot of women that they NEED something other than just the physical hotness, and they will find ways of rationalizing and excuse making to justify their wanting to bang the guy...


That could be. I am convinced most want to bang the hot guy (in an almost unreal, abstract sense), even though they won't actually do it without other parameters being met. Whether that's the result of conditioning or nature... got me.


----------



## Created2Write

coffee4me said:


> It's interesting I was thinking about this. Why would I be hesitant to take the lead in such matters. My thought process is that if a guy doesn't take a risk to strike up a conversation with me first then I must not be worth the risk. (he is not interested) sort of a silent rejection.


I felt this way once...wanted to know that the guy was into me enough to approach me...didn't want to force someone to interact with me if they didn't want to. 

But that changed when I met DH. I went out of my way to strike up conversations with him, even when his answers were kept short and didn't insinuate that he wanted me to continue. By all appearances, he wasn't interested in me on any level, friendly or otherwise. But I liked him a lot, and I wanted to make sure that, if things didn't lead to a relationship, it wouldn't be for my lack of trying. 

I won.  



> But I'm not very experienced in these matters. I'm rarely ever approached. If I ever have a man ask me for my number, I'll probably kiss him just for being the first one to ask.


If I were ever single again, I think I'd be the one asking guys for their numbers. The whole "wait for him to approach me...I'm traditional" identity I used to have is just...gone. The way I see it, if I like the guy and want to get to know him better, why _wouldn't_ I say something? If he's too put off by my personality, he's clearly not for me.


----------



## Lon

WyshIknew said:


> Yes, this was me. I felt it was important for me to keep asking. I felt less of a man for not asking.


As a shy guy, I will admit my biggest fear in the entire world, is fear of humiliation. I have realized this fear a few times in my life, and while not as painful as betrayal, it is the sh!ttiest feeling in the world, the kind that genuinely makes you want to kill yourself, it paralyzes and haunts you deep and a single incident leaves lifelong scars. Now I can handle rejection just fine. But the way in which I may be rejected is what I am always wary of.

So with that ultimate fear guiding me, I am perfectly content to not take a gamble and cross the dance floor, or make grandiose shows of affection, or put my heart on my sleeve - I would rather do that than assume the responsibility for approaching - however if I feel there is a sign given off that my approach would be welcome I will go in your direction. But I just never have found any women patient enough to wait before someone else cuts in front of my slow but steady approach.

I feel like less of a man for being this way, but I will not change this, nor do I want to change this - it is part of who I am and I suspect many other gentlemen share a similar fear of humiliation. The attractive women I have found in my life were ones whose path I crossed accidentally, where my slow approach was curtailed before someone else queued in front, but I still have never come across a woman bold enough to make the first move on me, I only ever see that happen to guys that give off the badboy vibe who needn't even exercise their responsibility to approach.


----------



## WyshIknew

Lon said:


> As a shy guy, I will admit my biggest fear in the entire world, is fear of humiliation. I have realized this fear a few times in my life, and while not as painful as betrayal, it is the sh!ttiest feeling in the world, the kind that genuinely makes you want to kill yourself, it paralyzes and haunts you deep and a single incident leaves lifelong scars. Now I can handle rejection just fine. But the way in which I may be rejected is what I am always wary of.
> 
> So with that ultimate fear guiding me, I am perfectly content to not take a gamble and cross the dance floor, or make grandiose shows of affection, or put my heart on my sleeve - I would rather do that than assume the responsibility for approaching - however if I feel there is a sign given off that my approach would be welcome I will go in your direction. But I just never have found any women patient enough to wait before someone else cuts in front of my slow but steady approach.
> 
> I feel like less of a man for being this way, but I will not change this, nor do I want to change this - it is part of who I am and I suspect many other gentlemen share a similar fear of humiliation. The attractive women I have found in my life were ones whose path I crossed accidentally, where my slow approach was curtailed before someone else queued in front, but I still have never come across a woman bold enough to make the first move on me, I only ever see that happen to guys that give off the badboy vibe who needn't even exercise their responsibility to approach.


We each find our way through life Lon.

Ultimately does any of it really really matter now except as a fleeting thought of "if only"?

You have a lovely lad and a new hottie in your life. You won.

And yes, I very rarely approached cold, apparently a big mistake, I always had to 'steel my nerve', 'bolster my courage'.

I practically always crashed and burned. Eventually it worked!


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

coffee4me said:


> Wow that sounds awful, It's a good thing I don't have a complex about never being approached




Did you approach the men you dated? Most often, I think its a bit more nuanced. But if you receive no interest, and its the norm for your gender to be passive waiting for a guy to make a move, well... I gotta think that sucks more than being a guy, choosing when to make a move, and getting rejected.

At the very least, its not being bothered by unwanted suitors that women regularly complain of.


----------



## Thundarr

Lon said:


> There is a huge social risk of having a public track record of being rejected often. if you can insulate your track record of being a loser (by moving around lots, or playing con artist games) or else you generally have a successful record well then there is no risk, you have preselection working in your favor. But if you are known to strike out all the time, another unsuccessful at bat just hurts your stats and your prospects even further.


I think the social risks are offset because people respect seeing someone go after what they want. ****** in the ego may be a problem.

Regarding "track record of being a loser". A guy who puts himself out there and isn't afraid of rejection isn't a loser. He's going to do better than if he sets back waiting for a sure thing. Plus the weight of rejection gets lighter and the awkwardness improves with attempts. The guy who's losing out is the guy who's still awkward and deathly afraid of rejection.


----------



## treyvion

Lon said:


> As a shy guy, I will admit my biggest fear in the entire world, is fear of humiliation. I have realized this fear a few times in my life, and while not as painful as betrayal, it is the sh!ttiest feeling in the world, the kind that genuinely makes you want to kill yourself, it paralyzes and haunts you deep and a single incident leaves lifelong scars. Now I can handle rejection just fine. But the way in which I may be rejected is what I am always wary of.
> 
> So with that ultimate fear guiding me, I am perfectly content to not take a gamble and cross the dance floor, or make grandiose shows of affection, or put my heart on my sleeve - I would rather do that than assume the responsibility for approaching - however if I feel there is a sign given off that my approach would be welcome I will go in your direction. But I just never have found any women patient enough to wait before someone else cuts in front of my slow but steady approach.
> 
> I feel like less of a man for being this way, but I will not change this, nor do I want to change this - it is part of who I am and I suspect many other gentlemen share a similar fear of humiliation. The attractive women I have found in my life were ones whose path I crossed accidentally, where my slow approach was curtailed before someone else queued in front, but I still have never come across a woman bold enough to make the first move on me, I only ever see that happen to guys that give off the badboy vibe who needn't even exercise their responsibility to approach.


It's not a good way to be. You are limiting your life being this way.

If you could ball up enough string of successes and good interactions, the ones that go bad will not affect your ego.

But to always be fear of "failure", you will never be truly successful.


----------



## treyvion

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Did you approach the men you dated? Most often, I think its a bit more nuanced. But if you receive no interest, and its the norm for your gender to be passive waiting for a guy to make a move, well... I gotta think that sucks more than being a guy, choosing when to make a move, and getting rejected.
> 
> At the very least, its not being bothered by unwanted suitors that women regularly complain of.


The easy way to NEVER be one of those "unwanted suitors", is if you aren't being intimate with her after some respectable period of time to move her down on the friends ladder. Use your time and energy in someone who has a vested interest in you.


----------



## Caribbean Man

samyeagar said:


> This has gotten me wondering if this whole mugshot thing has really exposed a double standard, or brought incorrect social assumptions to the forfront. I tend to think it's more the latter. * I think it has clearly shown that contrary to popular thought, women are very capable of separating the physical from everything else about a man. * They can look at him and objectively say he's hot, even knowing everything else about him. I think it also shows that men, contrary to popular belief are capable of tying the physical looks of a person into everything else about them and find them less attractive based on the non physical.


YES , yes , yes!!!

This is what I've been trying to get at throughout this entire thread!


----------



## Caribbean Man

coffee4me said:


> I'm not really one to approach a man. Nor have I really put myself out there. I've been on a few dates since single but they asked me out online, not in person.
> 
> 
> I just don't give off an approach me vibe when I'm out anywhere. I've never in my life been asked for my number because I'm not giving off any signals that say I'm open to that. Can't look at it as being rejected by men that's on me. If I were a man I wouldn't approach me either.


Thank goodness you not a man.

If I was single, definitely I'd approach you!

And I doubt very much based on your personality here that you give off an approachable vibe.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Thundarr said:


> I think the social risks are offset because people respect seeing someone go after what they want. ****** in the ego may be a problem.


Agree.

From my experience, secure women love being approached for sensible , stimulating conversation by a man.

What I've found is that " looks" are subjective , and attitude tends to make up for lack of it.

Women don't like being ' probed" but they like the feeling of being engaged on a sensible level.

When I was single and approached a woman I never asked for her number. During the conversation, I would ask her for a piece of paper, or take a napkin and give her my number.

Most of the times , they would call.


----------



## Created2Write

Why does our self-worth lie in our success with the opposite sex anyway? I don't get that. There's a strength that comes from being single and learning to be on your own. So much of life passes us by while we're focused on what we don't have and wish we did, that we can miss many of the things we _do_ have. Opportunities. Chances. Successes. Yes, marriage, sex, romance, love...they're all awesome. No doubt about that. But being single can be awesome, too.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Lon said:


> I feel like less of a man for being this way, but I will not change this, nor do I want to change this - it is part of who I am and I suspect many other gentlemen share a similar fear of humiliation.


Out of curiosity, why do you find this to be a self-defining trait rather than just a hump to get over? I don't think most people consider fear of heights to be something that defines them.

I think everyone fears humiliation to some degree. Humiliation pretty much sucks, no? The question is whether the fear is appropriate, or if we are making mountains of molehills... and what do we do with that fear? 

As a skydiver, let me tell you a secret about skydiving: *everyone* gets just a little vertigo or stomach queasiness or fear when you step to the door. Listen to experienced skydivers and they sound like cultists. There's no fear... only jacked up excitement. Rah rah rah! But we do this, because in our heart of hearts... we're a bit afraid too. The difference between skydivers and non-skydivers, is who accepts and embraces the fear... who takes it on. That excitement and optimism - that belief that this is going to be fun is what gets you over the hump. It is the warrior battle cry! When you pump yourself up, fear becomes manageable. I still get butterflies during the climb to altitude. My heart wants to explode out of my chest when I finally go... for an instant, it is, "OMG! I. might. die." You don't dwell there. You just GO... and you trust. And then there's an amazing joy at having done it.

I'm scared to the point of a small jitter in my hands every single time I'm sitting in the hot pit waiting to go on the racetrack even for a non-competitive track day. I'm an amateur doing 150 mph often feet apart from other amateurs doing 150 mph, on wildly powerful machines with zero protection and itty bitty contact with the ground keeping everything in control. I'll begin to question wonder whether I really enjoy this. But one lap in, the fear subsides, and the singular non-thinking focus on the racetrack shuts every other thought out... for that time, there is quiet in my mind. A weird kind of peace... and I remember why I love this. And then there's an amazing joy at having done it.

I still feel that weird nervousness in my chest immediately before starting up a conversation with a new attractive woman. The longer you wait, the worse it gets, until you don't say anything at all. Part of me practically wants to feel intimidated even.... by this tiny girl! Its silly and irrational. Part of me wants to self-reject. But lo and behold, things usually go well and it feels good... even just to have a nice conversation. Whether you close depends on your sense of the chemistry, if any. You can go slow, but you can't take forever. If you're getting along, JUMP! You wouldn't be getting along if she were some bish that was going to humiliate you right? The change in mindset is pride in yourself for jumping. Leave nothing to chance. You went for it, and don't have to wonder "what if".

I don't know about you, but "what if" is way worse than "no". And there's an amazing joy at having done it. Win or lose, I'm proud of myself.


----------



## Thundarr

Created2Write said:


> Settling down after he has a criminal record doesn't mean squat to me. I never have, and would never, consider dating anyone with a criminal record. Looks, potential, money...makes no difference to me. I want someone who is responsible and hasn't wasted months, or years, of their life doing stupid things.


I don't think you're giving people enough credit. Mistakes aren't always wasted when they're learned from. Although you and your hubby don't have criminal records I'm sure you've made mistakes and learned from them. That being said, past behavior is an indicator of possible future behavior.


----------



## Caribbean Man

coffee4me said:


> Thank you CM but I think I come off quite different off the Internet. Or maybe it's better to say quiet and different, unless I'm working and that's a different side of me.


Huh?

You just piqued my curiosity and made me smile...

I don't want to derail Dejoo's thread , so I guess we talk about at another time and place.


----------



## Deejo

Created2Write said:


> Why does our self-worth lie in our success with the opposite sex anyway?


Because that's the rule, silly ...


I do think it's important to be comfortable just 'being', whether paired up or not.

Goes back to my friend's comment. Her belief is that most 'easy' women are afraid of being alone. I think her opinions are a bit skewed however. She thinks women that online date are desperate. She thinks meetings should be organic.

I stated, "Coming from the woman who just rejected the second guy to approach her in the last five years."

She absolutely has the 'Do not approach me' vibe as well. I just happen to see past it.

But she has also stated that she would be mortified and think a guy is a scumbag if he were to do a cold approach.

And people wonder why this is confusing and we talk about dude's mugshots.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

:iagree: :rofl:


----------



## Caribbean Man

Deejo said:


> Goes back to my friend's comment. Her belief is that most 'easy'
> 
> She absolutely has the 'Do not approach me' vibe as well. I just happen to see past it.
> 
> But she has also stated that she would be mortified and think a guy is a scumbag if he were to do a cold approach.
> 
> And people wonder why this is confusing and we talk about dude's mugshots.


In reality, it's a paradox that lots of women face.

They don't want to put up with jerks and d0uchebags but they want desirable men to approach them.

On the flip side, men don't want to face the possibility of rejection, but they want the rewards.

But nothing worthwhile comes without taking some kind of risk.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Sexy Mugshot Guy*



treyvion said:


> It's not a good way to be. You are limiting your life being this way.
> 
> If you could ball up enough string of successes and good interactions, the ones that go bad will not affect your ego.
> 
> But to always be fear of "failure", you will never be truly successful.


I am limiting my life by convincing myself it is no way to be and foolishly devoting myself to trying to change what cannot be changed. I am not afraid of failure. I am not really afraid of rejection so long as I can accept myself as I am. I am afraid of humiliation, being the centre of a group of people all directing negative and hurtful thoughts at me. but then I'm very sensitive to other people's energy and being attacked that way is 100x worse for me than being ganged on and beaten with sticks. I am not afraid of physical pain. I would rather be this way than closed off to my emotions and able to compartmentalize people to the point where I have no regard for strangers.


----------



## treyvion

Lon said:


> I am limiting my life by convincing myself it is no way to be and foolishly devoting myself to trying to change what cannot be changed. I am not afraid of failure. I am not really afraid of rejection so long as I can accept myself as I am. I am afraid of humiliation, being the centre of a group of people all directing negative and hurtful thoughts at me. but then I'm very sensitive to other people's energy and being attacked that way is 100x worse for me than being ganged on and beaten with sticks. I am not afraid of physical pain. I would rather be this way than closed off to my emotions and able to compartmentalize people to the point where I have no regard for strangers.


You might need to see a therepist. I'm sure they can unstick your mind and free your life.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Sexy Mugshot Guy*



DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Out of curiosity, why do you find this to be a self-defining trait rather than just a hump to get over? I don't think most people consider fear of heights to be something that defines them.
> 
> I think everyone fears humiliation to some degree. Humiliation pretty much sucks, no? The question is whether the fear is appropriate, or if we are making mountains of molehills... and what do we do with that fear?


it is not that fear of humiliation is unique to me, it's that underneath somewhere in me, there is a reason this particular fear resonates so much more than for some others. it is not irrational fear, it is about the way I perceive and sense my world around me. the way someone that is left handed shouldn't be forced to train to become right handed.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Sexy Mugshot Guy*



treyvion said:


> You might need to see a therepist. I'm sure they can unstick your mind and free your life.


thanks for the advice, but I respectfully reject it. I'm gonna get through my life my way


----------



## treyvion

Lon said:


> thanks for the advice, but I respectfully reject it. I'm gonna get through my life my way


Why do you think the world around you wants to humiliate you?


----------



## Thundarr

WyshIknew said:


> Maybe it is time more women took the lead in such matters?
> 
> As I understand it girls are far more forward with letting a guy know that she finds him attractive nowadays when compared to my youth.


I suspect they are quicker to show interest but I bet most are still going to make the guy approach. So it always starts with a sh!t test . My thoughts though are that every person of both genders is responsible for going after what they want.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Sexy Mugshot Guy*



treyvion said:


> Why do you think the world around you wants to humiliate you?


they don't, but they will gladly pile on someone who is down. why do we stop and stare at a car wreck? people are in fact very cruel, and bullying doesn't start on the playground.


----------



## ReformedHubby

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> What I learned: *The risk is only an illusion. There's no risk at all. You had nothing and you lose nothing.* If you're hurt by being turned down, you invested too much in someone you don't even really know. They might have said yes, only for you to find out you don't really like them anyway.


This thread has shifted quite a bit since this morning. In general I do believe that women find confidence attractive, and bad boys certainly do not lack confidence. 

I've always been perplexed why so many men are afraid of rejection. Its not like you get a scarlet R branded onto your forehead. 

There also isn't really much humiliation associated with it. No woman is going to go out of her way to belittle and embarrass a man that approaches her. Worst case scenario 9 times out of 10 is she'll just say she has a boyfriend, or find some other way to politely say no thank you. It doesn't sting that bad.


----------



## WyshIknew

Thundarr said:


> I suspect they are quicker to show interest but I bet most are still going to make the guy approach. So it always starts with a sh!t test . My thoughts though are that every person of both genders is responsible for going after what they want.


I have had a number of women complaining that some guy didn't ask her out.

"did you let him know you were interested" ?

"Well I smiled at him...."


----------



## WyshIknew

ReformedHubby said:


> This thread has shifted quite a bit since this morning. In general I do believe that women find confidence attractive, and bad boys certainly do not lack confidence.
> 
> I've always been perplexed why so many men are afraid of rejection. Its not like you get a scarlet R branded onto your forehead.
> 
> There also isn't really much humiliation associated with it. No woman is going to go out of her way to belittle and embarrass a man that approaches her. Worst case scenario 9 times out of 10 is she'll just say she has a boyfriend, or find some other way to politely say no thank you. It doesn't sting that bad.


I did have one laugh at me once. Have to admit that was a bit crushing. But I got over it.


----------



## treyvion

Lon said:


> they don't, but they will gladly pile on someone who is down. why do we stop and stare at a car wreck? people are in fact very cruel, and bullying doesn't start on the playground.


All people aren't cruel. Of course many are.


----------



## Thundarr

samyeagar said:


> This has gotten me wondering if this whole mugshot thing has really exposed a double standard, or brought incorrect social assumptions to the forfront. I tend to think it's more the latter. I think it has clearly shown that contrary to popular thought, women are very capable of separating the physical from everything else about a man. They can look at him and objectively say he's hot, even knowing everything else about him. I think it also shows that men, contrary to popular belief are capable of tying the physical looks of a person into everything else about them and find them less attractive based on the non physical.


Oh no :slap:. Are you saying we're not that different after all? How dare you.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Sexy Mugshot Guy*



treyvion said:


> All people aren't cruel. Of course many are.


thus there is a certain degree of risk of humiliation associated with rejection by a female stranger. So I tend to live how I would want others to treat me. if someone is taking a chance on something, I respect that greatly, I will be accommodating and encouraging of that. I hold back judgements until I feel I have given someone ample opportunity to express themselves, and if I disagree with them, ie. disapprove, then I deliberately do so as graciously as I can. I don't think someone that doesn't understand my perspective would even really recognize what I'm talking about, but I do know that I bring tremendous value by doing so.


----------



## Thundarr

coffee4me said:


> I'm not really one to approach a man. Nor have I really put myself out there. I've been on a few dates since single but they asked me out online, not in person.
> 
> 
> I just don't give off an approach me vibe when I'm out anywhere. I've never in my life been asked for my number because I'm not giving off any signals that say I'm open to that. Can't look at it as being rejected by men that's on me. If I were a man I wouldn't approach me either.


I remember there being many girls who didn't give off the "I'm available" vibe. I've always liked conversation anyway so I'd chat just for conversation and then the vibe was there (or not). I think the same rejection the guys are talking about is part of what keeps women from acting interested. Acting interested but not getting a response would feel like rejection. Anyway you'd be surprised how many women (years back) were interested but not sending signals.


----------



## Thundarr

Lon said:


> it is not that fear of humiliation is unique to me, it's that underneath somewhere in me, there is a reason this particular fear resonates so much more than for some others. it is not irrational fear, it is about the way I perceive and sense my world around me. the way someone that is left handed shouldn't be forced to train to become right handed.


In forth grade I broke my left arm and had to write right handed for 4 months. It wasn't so bad. Then again my hand writing left as well as right is pretty hideous now. Also had a right handed baseball glove so I throw right handed. It must have confused my body because I alternate most things with either left or right. Initial preference is left though.


----------



## WyshIknew

coffee4me said:


> My entire adult life I was "not available" , already In a relationship. Think I've mastered giving off that signal and I'm clueless as to how to give off an "available" signal. Perhaps when it becomes important to me I'll work on it more.


Bah!


You're a pretty lady Coffee. You're funny and intelligent. When you are ready again I predict you'll have no problem.

If there's a guy you like, just be there, you don't have to throw yourself at him.

Smile and make eye contact when you do.

Laugh at his jokes.

Try to get near him 'accidentally'.


How to Let a Man Know You're Interested * Hooking Up Smart


----------



## WyshIknew

Thundarr said:


> In forth grade I broke my left arm and had to write right handed for 4 months. It wasn't so bad. Then again my hand writing left as well as right is pretty hideous now. Also had a right handed baseball glove so I throw right handed. It must have confused my body because I alternate most things with either left or right. Initial preference is left though.


I'm like that too.

Left handed writer, but my right hand is my power hand.

I am also slightly ambidextrous.


----------



## Thundarr

coffee4me said:


> My entire adult life I was "not available" , already In a relationship. Think I've mastered giving off that signal and I'm clueless as to how to give off an "available" signal. Perhaps when it becomes important to me I'll work on it more.


You could just cheat and wear yoga pants. Then it doesn't matter what signal you give off. We are defenseless against yoga pants.


----------



## WyshIknew

coffee4me said:


> Thanks Wysh,
> 
> I'm pretty clumsy maybe I could just trip over him


:lol:


Yes!

That would so work.


----------



## ReformedHubby

WyshIknew said:


> I did have one laugh at me once. Have to admit that was a bit crushing. But I got over it.


Laughed at? That's all? I've got worse than that. I hate to be a one upper, but I want to share a story. In my twenties I was visiting a "tropical" country with my friends. I was at a night club and met a young lady that I connected with. It was vacation so it was safe to assume neither of us was looking for anything more than a good time for the moment. Anyways long story short this young lady and I left the club together. We're outside getting ready to hop into a cab to go back to my resort when a caravan of black SUVs roll buy.

One man is shouting "We're with Jay-Z and we're looking for dimes!!!!". My "date" for the evening took one look at me and said "I've gotta go". She hopped into one of the SUVs and that was it. I didn't see Jay-Z in any of the SUVs. Plus, he wasn't even that famous back then anyway!!!!! It still blows my mind. She literally left me to hop into an SUV with strange men for a chance to meet a celebrity.

What did I do??? I went back in the club and met somebody else.


----------



## WyshIknew

ReformedHubby said:


> Laughed at? That's all? I've got worse than that. I hate to be a one upper, but I want to share a story. In my twenties I was visiting a "tropical" country with my friends. I was at a night club and met a young lady that I connected with. It was vacation so it was safe to assume neither of us was looking for anything more than a good time for the moment. Anyways long story short this young lady and I left the club together. We're outside getting ready to hop into a cab to go back to my resort when a caravan of black SUVs roll buy.
> 
> One man is shouting "We're with Jay-Z and we're looking for dimes!!!!". My "date" for the evening took one look at me and said "I've gotta go". She hopped into one of the SUVs and that was it. I didn't see Jay-Z in any of the SUVs. Plus, he wasn't even that famous back then anyway!!!!! It still blows my mind. She literally left me to hop into an SUV with strange men for a chance to meet a celebrity.
> 
> What did I do??? I went back in the club and met somebody else.


Ouch.

That puts you at number one.

I can see this being like the Monty Python Four Yorkshiremen sketch.

"You think you had it tough..."

Who can beat RH?


----------



## mablenc

ReformedHubby said:


> Laughed at? That's all? I've got worse than that. I hate to be a one upper, but I want to share a story. In my twenties I was visiting a "tropical" country with my friends. I was at a night club and met a young lady that I connected with. It was vacation so it was safe to assume neither of us was looking for anything more than a good time for the moment. Anyways long story short this young lady and I left the club together. We're outside getting ready to hop into a cab to go back to my resort when a caravan of black SUVs roll buy.
> 
> One man is shouting "We're with Jay-Z and we're looking for dimes!!!!". My "date" for the evening took one look at me and said "I've gotta go". She hopped into one of the SUVs and that was it. I didn't see Jay-Z in any of the SUVs. Plus, he wasn't even that famous back then anyway!!!!! It still blows my mind. She literally left me to hop into an SUV with strange men for a chance to meet a celebrity.
> 
> What did I do??? I went back in the club and met somebody else.


Are you sure they didn't say JC as in Jesus Christ? Maybe they stopped her from sinning? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl

WyshIknew said:


> Maybe it is time more women took the lead in such matters?
> 
> As I understand it girls are far more forward with letting a guy know that she finds him attractive nowadays when compared to my youth.


According to the book "Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus", if a woman makes the first move the guy will always see her as aggressive and not a potential mate.

ETA: Also, women who do make the first move, from my experience, they are as likely to get turned down as men are.


----------



## Caribbean Man

EleGirl said:


> According to the book "Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus", if a woman makes the first move the guy will always see her as aggressive and not a potential mate.
> 
> ETA: Also, women who do make the first move, from my experience, they are as likely to get turned down as men are.


My wife made the first move.

actually, we were just friends and she used to take me out on dates and pay for everything.
Even after we officially got together, she made the first in the first intimate physical act we did.

She pulled me in and completely surprised me by planting a long wet kiss on my mouth one evening when I made what was supposed to be a short detour by her place to drop something off.

That was the first time we kissed, and i can never forget how it felt to have a woman do that to me. She was fully in control.

Ever since then she's been making a lot of " first moves..."


----------



## EleGirl

coffee4me said:


> Thank you CM but I think I come off quite different off the Internet. Or maybe it's better to say quiet and different, unless I'm working and that's a different side of me.


About 70% of human communication is non-verbal. So on the internet we are only seeing 70% of what each of us is like. Something to ponder.


----------



## EleGirl

Caribbean Man said:


> My wife made the first move.
> She pulled me in and planted a long wet kiss on my mouth one evening when I made what was supposed to be a short detour by her place to drop something off.
> 
> That was the first time we kissed, and i can never forget how it felt to have a woman do that to me. She was fully in control.
> 
> Ever since then she's been making a lot of " first moves..."


What interactions did you have with her before the big smooch?


----------



## Caribbean Man

EleGirl said:


> What interactions did you have with her before the big smooch?


We were always just friends.

But even when we were just friends she would ask me out on dates and pay for everything.

Whenever I offered to pay she would refuse.
She always remembered my birthdays and bought me expensive fragrances, even though we weren't dating.

She always treated me special, so I knew that she liked me, but was probably afraid because I was younger than her and wild.


----------



## WyshIknew

EleGirl said:


> According to the book "Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus", if a woman makes the first move the guy will always see her as aggressive and not a potential mate.
> 
> ETA: Also, women who do make the first move, from my experience, they are as likely to get turned down as men are.


I think women in general are more subtle in the way they indicate interest. And they have to realise that a shy guy is going to be slower on the uptake than a bad boy who can have any woman he likes.

Mrs Wysh and I were chatting about the first time we met. She admitted that she had heard about me and that from the first 10 minutes or so of us meeting she had decided I was hers.

I said that she made it sound as though I had no choice in the matter. She just grinned. I'd been played like a fish!


----------



## EleGirl

Caribbean Man said:


> We were always just friends.
> 
> But even when we were just friends she would ask me out on dates and pay for everything.
> 
> Whenever I offered to pay she would refuse.
> She always remembered my birthdays and bought me expensive fragrances, even though we weren't dating.
> 
> She always treated me special, so I knew that she liked me, but was probably afraid because I was younger than her and wild.


So the big kiss was not the first move. The two of you had a long term, establish friendship. 

What the book talks about are situations like out at a club. Guy sees girl. Girl likes guy. So girl gives the guy the "eye", smiles at him briefly and looks away. She just gave him the "come on over signal". If he's interested, he follows through.


But if the girl instead walks up to him and picks him up, that's when things don't work out for a good, long term relationship.

At least according to the book.


----------



## EleGirl

WyshIknew said:


> I think women in general are more subtle in the way they indicate interest. And they have to realise that a shy guy is going to be slower on the uptake than a bad boy who can have any woman he likes.
> 
> Mrs Wysh and I were chatting about the first time we met. She admitted that she had heard about me and that from the first 10 minutes or so of us meeting she had decided I was hers.
> 
> I said that she made it sound as though I had no choice in the matter. She just grinned. I'd been played like a fish!


That's basically what the book says.

Have you ever heard the saying:

"A man chases a woman until she catches him."


----------



## Thundarr

ReformedHubby said:


> Laughed at? That's all? I've got worse than that. I hate to be a one upper, but I want to share a story. In my twenties I was visiting a "tropical" country with my friends. I was at a night club and met a young lady that I connected with. It was vacation so it was safe to assume neither of us was looking for anything more than a good time for the moment. Anyways long story short this young lady and I left the club together. We're outside getting ready to hop into a cab to go back to my resort when a caravan of black SUVs roll buy.
> 
> One man is shouting "We're with Jay-Z and we're looking for dimes!!!!". My "date" for the evening took one look at me and said "I've gotta go". She hopped into one of the SUVs and that was it. I didn't see Jay-Z in any of the SUVs. Plus, he wasn't even that famous back then anyway!!!!! It still blows my mind. She literally left me to hop into an SUV with strange men for a chance to meet a celebrity.
> 
> What did I do??? I went back in the club and met somebody else.


That's not a awful "one up" story. It's a success story.


----------



## Thundarr

EleGirl said:


> According to the book "Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus", if a woman makes the first move the guy will always see her as aggressive and not a potential mate.
> 
> ETA: Also, women who do make the first move, from my experience, they are as likely to get turned down as men are.


I agree a woman who makes the first move is often seen as aggressive and not a potential mate. Note I said often. 

Now regarding getting turned down? If a woman is getting turned down by multiple guys for sex then she's aiming above her attractiveness.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

I wouldn't have a problem with a woman making the introduction. It just doesn't happen that overtly to me. Its usually some innocuous thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deejo

coffee4me said:


> My entire adult life I was "not available" , already In a relationship. Think I've mastered giving off that signal and I'm clueless as to how to give off an "available" signal. Perhaps when it becomes important to me I'll work on it more.


You don't need to work on it Coffee, you just need the right marketing.


----------



## Deejo

Like I said, fortune favors the bold.


----------



## heartsbeating

Heading off on a tangent, my husband isn't a 'bad boy' but he did have an edge about him. He was exposed to stuff growing up that is completely foreign to me. His edge however, mostly translated to me through knowing that he left home at 16, was renting a flat, had a job while going to school, and he cooked too. There were character traits I subconsciously found attractive that included his assertion and conviction, along with his vulnerabilities. It's been pretty damn cool to know the man he's become; to know what drives him, his strengths and limitations. So yes, there was what I considered an 'edge' to him, along with his broken nose. 

We talked over the phone and felt attraction before knowing what one another looked like. The first time we met, casually at a bar, I mostly remember the way he walked into the venue. He had this combination of confidence mixed with vulnerability, as though he knew what he was about but there was a gentleness to him. We only got to see each other for a brief time before he saw me being escorted out by police for being underage. And it was in that moment, that he knew I was "the one" ....I kid! I do like to make a good first impression though. 


We were viewing a house for sale on the weekend. The realtor was surprised that I looked to hubs for his opinion and said that his wife made all the decisions. He said he didn't even have opinions of his own or know what his own style is, but said that that made life easier for him. He said to hubs, "You must have more going for you than me." Maybe their roles in the marriage are different to ours. I couldn't imagine my husband not having opinions on these things and he definitely knows his style. Different strokes, I guess.


----------



## heartsbeating

Dr Who has been going for 50 years. Geeky, smart, non-violent but he's not to be messed with. Yes, I mentioned a show that has baddies made out of kitchen whisks and plungers, simply for the benefit of this thread.


----------



## Deejo

Time traveling dude, who gets younger and better looking as the series progresses?

I'd say he's confident, edgy, and quirky ... even when fighting giant Roomba's. (That's a robotic vacuum cleaner here in the states)


----------



## OhGeesh

The guy is good looking that's all it is.............make that bad boy Homer Simpson and I promise no one cares it happens all the time.

He looks like a model and that is that!! Why aren't all of the ulgy, toothless, crazy, badboys getting all the girls lol lol.


----------



## heartsbeating

Deejo said:


> Time traveling dude, who gets younger and better looking as the series progresses?
> 
> I'd say he's confident, edgy, and quirky ... even when fighting giant Roomba's. (That's a robotic vacuum cleaner here in the states)


I don't think he gets better looking necessarily. The cool thing about the doctor is that he's not conventionally physically attractive. 

Confident, edgy, and quirky - agreed. 

Allonsy!


----------



## Thundarr

heartsbeating said:


> I don't think he gets better looking necessarily. The cool thing about the doctor is that he's not conventionally physically attractive.
> 
> Confident, edgy, and quirky - agreed.
> 
> Allonsy!


It always takes me a couple of episodes the get comfortable with a new Dr. Season 8 has a new one if I remember correctly. I haven't watched it if it's even out yet though. I tried to get my niece to watch Dr Who because she's a movie/series nut. She wouldn't. But now her boyfriend is a Dr Who fan so she's watching it and loves it.

Oh. Just to be on topic. The doctors are all unassuming bad a$$es.


----------



## ocotillo

heartsbeating said:


> The cool thing about the doctor is that he's not conventionally physically attractive.


Most of the Doctors have made my wife weak in the knees. But the burning question is what are they going to do about future regenerations?  Are they going to forget about the fact that the Master turned into a rotting zombie by trying to cheat the limit?


----------



## heartsbeating

ocotillo said:


> Most of the Doctors have made my wife weak in the knees. But the burning question is what are they going to do about future regenerations?  Are they going to forget about the fact that the Master turned into a rotting zombie by trying to cheat the limit?


I love this thread lol.

Personally I'd love to see the doctor regenerate as a woman!


----------



## Thundarr

heartsbeating said:


> I love this thread lol.
> 
> Personally I'd love to see the doctor regenerate as a woman!


They played around with the concept a little. His daughter from that DNA regeneration machine.


----------



## Thundarr

ocotillo said:


> Most of the Doctors have made my wife weak in the knees. But the burning question is what are they going to do about future regenerations?  Are they going to forget about the fact that the Master turned into a rotting zombie by trying to cheat the limit?


Also the master also aged the Dr a couple of hundred years and he (Dr) looked pretty darn decrepit and old.

Curse ocotillo and heartsbeating. I'm watching Dr Who AGAIN....


----------



## heartsbeating

Thundarr said:


> Also the master also aged the Dr a couple of hundred years and he (Dr) looked pretty darn decrepit and old.
> 
> Curse ocotillo and heartsbeating. I'm watching Dr Who AGAIN....


My work here is done! :smthumbup:


----------



## Created2Write

Thundarr said:


> I don't think you're giving people enough credit. Mistakes aren't always wasted when they're learned from. Although you and your hubby don't have criminal records I'm sure you've made mistakes and learned from them.


I absolutely believe that people can, and do, learn from their mistakes. Giving people credit for learning from their mistakes, and being willing to enter into relationships after those mistakes, are two different things. There are certain mistakes that are absolute deal-breakers for me, and having a criminal record is one of them. Being a cheater is another.


----------



## Created2Write

Deejo said:


> Because that's the rule, silly ...
> 
> I do think it's important to be comfortable just 'being', whether paired up or not.
> 
> Goes back to my friend's comment. Her belief is that most 'easy' women are afraid of being alone. I think her opinions are a bit skewed however. She thinks women that online date are desperate. She thinks meetings should be organic.
> 
> I stated, "Coming from the woman who just rejected the second guy to approach her in the last five years."
> 
> She absolutely has the 'Do not approach me' vibe as well. I just happen to see past it.
> 
> But she has also stated that she would be mortified and think a guy is a scumbag if he were to do a cold approach.
> 
> And people wonder why this is confusing and we talk about dude's mugshots.


...I don't see your point at all. Just because someone gets asked out a lot, or has a lot of sexual partners, doesn't make them a successful human being.


----------



## Deejo

Appears Mr. Meeks 15 minutes of fame is up.

I like to tell the ladies that if loving a criminal is wrong then I don't wanna be right ... cuz baby, you stole my heart.

Works 60% of the time, every time.


----------



## EleGirl

Deejo said:


> Appears Mr. Meeks 15 minutes of fame is up.


I'm not so sure of that. On July 1, Rodriguez confirms she has landed Meeks a contract with L.A.-based Blaze Models. And Gawker and others are referring to her as Meeks' agent, not manager. 

Is someone thinks they can make a lot of money off his looks and story there is no telling what they will do to get him out of prison... money talks in this world.


----------



## Deejo

Created2Write said:


> ...I don't see your point at all. Just because someone gets asked out a lot, or has a lot of sexual partners, doesn't make them a successful human being.


Didn't mean to infer that. Quite the opposite.

I think you should be a successful human being before you decide to pull another human being into your orbit. Certainly doesn't mean that if you don't have a partner, you aren't successful. My lady friend is a pretty good example of just that. She's perfectly happy being single. Owns her own business and her own home. She's pleasant, smart, attractive, opinionated.Hell I liked her enough to want to marry her a lifetime ago. 

Unfortunately we could never, ever work because her idea of a date is staying in and watching Housewives of Beverly Hills. My idea of a date is going into town and deciding to go to no fewer than 5 Mexican restaurants for no other reason than to taste and compare their guacamole. Some margaritas may be required as well ... and she doesn't drink.


----------



## Deejo

EleGirl said:


> I'm not so sure of that. On July 1, Rodriguez confirms she has landed Meeks a contract with L.A.-based Blaze Models. And Gawker and others are referring to her as Meeks' agent, not manager.
> 
> Is someone thinks they can make a lot of money off his looks and story there is no telling what they will do to get him out of prison... money talks in this world.


Well ... God Bless America. Land of Opportunity and Facebook fame.

Hope Sexy Mugshot Guy gets a chance to go legit.


----------



## EleGirl

Deejo said:


> Well ... God Bless America. Land of Opportunity and Facebook fame.
> 
> Hope Sexy Mugshot Guy gets a chance to go legit.


Ain't it grand!! :rofl:


----------



## Created2Write

Deej, I like your idea of a date!


----------



## Deejo

Created2Write said:


> Deej, I like your idea of a date!


Hell I just decided I liked it so much I'm going out for Mexican solo.

One of my other favorite dates? Particularly a first date? Ice cream. Who can't have a good time getting ice cream?


----------



## Created2Write

Ehh, frozen yogurt.  I love frozen yogurt.


----------



## heartsbeating

Not so long ago, we stopped for frozen yoghurt for the first time, as dessert. Ahh the magic of sharing frozen yoghurt sprinkled with m&ms, strawberries and chocolate syrup from the same tub.


----------



## Deejo

I'm at my restaurant now. I got the 'flight' of guacamole. The featured guac has bacon, maple syrup, and brown sugar. Another has roasted coconut and Sriracha. Oh and the margarita is killer.


----------



## heartsbeating

Sugar and maple syrup in gauc? .....who knew!


----------



## Deejo

Right?


----------



## WyshIknew

Sorry if posted already.


https://uk.news.yahoo.com/ridiculou...nds-modelling-contract-171922368.html#5HKqwit


----------



## heartsbeating

Holy guacamole! Which took 1st place this time around?


----------



## treyvion

EleGirl said:


> I'm not so sure of that. On July 1, Rodriguez confirms she has landed Meeks a contract with L.A.-based Blaze Models. And Gawker and others are referring to her as Meeks' agent, not manager.
> 
> Is someone thinks they can make a lot of money off his looks and story there is no telling what they will do to get him out of prison... money talks in this world.


Maybe it was all orchestrated from the get-go.


----------



## EleGirl

treyvion said:


> Maybe it was all orchestrated from the get-go.


While an interesting thought, I doubt it. 

There is no guarantee that he's getting out of prison. Not many people would take such a risk.


----------



## treyvion

EleGirl said:


> While an interesting thought, I doubt it.
> 
> There is no guarantee that he's getting out of prison. Not many people would take such a risk.


Many would go in for some minor-medium stuff as part of their lifestyle and would have no problem taking such a risk for attention.


----------



## EleGirl

treyvion said:


> Many would go in for some minor-medium stuff as part of their lifestyle and would have no problem taking such a risk for attention.


I agree with the minor-medium stuff. Some people will do a lot of crazy things to build their social media rep and fame. 

But this Jeremy Meeks is look at decades in prison if he cannot fight the charges.


----------



## treyvion

EleGirl said:


> I agree with the minor-medium stuff. Some people will do a lot of crazy things to build their social media rep and fame.
> 
> But this Jeremy Meeks is look at decades in prison if he cannot fight the charges.


I knew it was weapons and some of his guys were discussing some more serious crimes. Just didn't know that he went forward deeply into being involved with the serious chrimes.


----------

